# ADA 90P Iwugami (56K Warning) Updated 5/16/2013



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Well I have decided to take the plunge. I have begun yet another tank and this time it's to be a ADA 90P. I wish that I had the $ for the 120, but for now a 90P will have to suffice. Please note, I have switched to an Iwugami style as of 7/27/2012! So here are the specs and photos to follow:

*Flora*
Anubias Barteri Nana Planted
Microsorum pteropus Needle Leaf Planted
Lilaeopsis mauritiana Planted

*Fauna*
Cardinia Japonica Arrived
Otocinclus Affinis Arrived
Harlequin Rasboras Arrived
Assassin Snails Arrived

*Equipment*
Fluval G6
Hydor 300W Heater
5Lb. CO2 w/Milwaukee Regulator, Solenoid & Bubble counter
GLA Atomic+ CO2 Diffuser - with Check Valve - 75mm
GLA (Cal Aqua Labs) Glass Lily In/Outflow Pipes
2 x 30W Growbeam 1000ND, 6500K LED Tile
EchoTech Vortech MP10
ADA: Iron Long Bottom, Multi-Bottom Long, Tourmaline BC, ECA, Phyton-Git, Brighty-K, Brighty Lights, Step 1-2-3, 
45Lbs. Seriyu Stone *(not cheap )*
60Lbs. Seachem Fluorite Black

And without further delay:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

wow awesome! sub'ed....but wheres the tank!?? lol


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> wow awesome! sub'ed....but wheres the tank!?? lol


Ugh. On order with Aqua Forest Aquarium; I'm in waiting mode, but I'm supposed to receive my 45Lbs. of Seriyu stone by Monday at the latest. Oh and I can't wait because that @&#^ cost me an arm and a leg (let's not even talk about the tank), lol.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice looking supplies and wood


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

This is going to be good. That is an awesome piece of driftwood, and I can't wait to see what your 45lbs of Seriyu stone is going to look like in there.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

mcqueenesq said:


> This is going to be good. That is an awesome piece of driftwood, and I can't wait to see what your 45lbs of Seriyu stone is going to look like in there.


Well you won't have to wait for long, because it's supposed to be delivered today! :icon_mrgr


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Why flourite? I don't use those hard subs in my ada tank because they tend to scratch...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Jeffww said:


> Why flourite? I don't use those hard subs in my ada tank because they tend to scratch...


I decided against ADA Amazon soil because in my experience, it tends to turn to mush in the bottom layer over time. And since this tank will be around for at least the next year (or more) I wanted something that will hold its shape. Fluorite does that and doesn't suffer from compaction like ADA soil. Moreover with amendments like Multi-bottom and Iron Bottom its high CEC capacity increases its utility (apart from the Fe and other minerals that it already possesses). As for scratching, I haven't had any problems, but then again, I don't do a lot of fiddling and moving around things once I plant the tank. Other than trimming I usually leave things be for months at a time. The only occasion that I've ever been concerned with scratches is when moving large rocks in the substrate but even then the friction can be minimized. And of course, one could always use Fluorite Sand as an alternative if one were concerned about scratches. But I'm not too concerned.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

this is going to be nice. Lets see the rocks...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

ChadRamsey said:


> this is going to be nice. Lets see the rocks...


On the way right now! :flick: And without any further ado, here they are:



I'm not sure what is up with this photo below, but it's supposed to be vertical, yet every time I post it, the photo is turned sideways....







Same thing happens here for some strange reason...


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

You definitely have a lot to work with there. Any one of those could be the focus stone in a smaller tank.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

mcqueenesq said:


> You definitely have a lot to work with there. Any one of those could be the focus stone in a smaller tank.


I know but I'm concerned about height. I need sufficient height in the rock in order to offset the potential foreground that I want to use. I may have to resort to glosso because it seems that since my tank is only 18" high and the rocks aren't nearly that tall, therefore I might have to use glosso because it grows much closer to the substrate, whereas Lilaeopsis tends to grow 2-3 inches high (which would obscure the rock). Any thoughts?


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

This site says Lilaeopsis mauritiana growth will be lower and more dense with more light. You've definitely got a strong enough light. It would be great if you could achieve this.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

mcqueenesq said:


> This site says Lilaeopsis mauritiana growth will be lower and more dense with more light. You've definitely got a strong enough light. It would be great if you could achieve this.


Yes, I'm still tossing the idea around in my head. I really need to see how I can get the rock layout first in order to arrive at a decision on the foreground. In the past I grew the lilaeopsis brasil but if memory serves me correctly, it took like 6 months for it to really take off and then after that it was a breeze, but it was a PITA to really get going. I finally gave up and then two months later I woke up to see it covering every square inch of the substrate (and that was with high light, CO2, etc.) So I hope that the mauritiana is much easier to get going and won't take as long to cover the substrate (should I go with it as I originally intended). At the moment, I'm waiting on the tank, but my ADA glass lily pipes should be here on Wed! More photos to come...

Oh and BTW mcqueensesq, I went to LSU/UNO for my undergraduate degree! I miss uptown and the Quarter so much! Many of my friends still live there, but left for Grad school after Katrina. Hope things are going well down there these days...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I'm growing mauritiana emersed right now and I got to say I like it better than regular Lilaeopsis


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

You could try a layer of crushed lava rock with AS over it. I was worried about compacting also.

Like the rocks, but I think you can get nicer wood.

Looking forward to see your scape.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

styxx said:


> Oh and BTW mcqueensesq, I went to LSU/UNO for my undergraduate degree! I miss uptown and the Quarter so much! Many of my friends still live there, but left for Grad school after Katrina. Hope things are going well down there these days...


Better than ever. It's truly a renaissance. If this doesn't get your juices flowing, then you've really been gone too long.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Glass Lily Pipes Arrive!!*

Why hellooo there Mr. FedEx package, what is that you have in there for me today? AHA! What do we have here?!?



Note how narrow the outlet is - I wonder if this is to increase the turbulence of the flow?



This intake is really gorgeous in real life and the quality is quite evident. Both of them appear to be very fragile, but they're quite sturdy and composed of thick glass.



I love how the workmanship is reflected in the precision of the cuts; no jagged edges here! :wink:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Just curious what Pai Mei thinks of this project.  hehe


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Just curious what Pai Mei thinks of this project.  hehe


He thinks that this is devilish, useless, white man's work and he should take over and discipline the inept young student from wasting his precious time. LOL:icon_mrgr


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> He thinks that this is devilish, useless, white man's work and he should take over and discipline the inept young student from wasting his precious time. LOL:icon_mrgr


Hahaha! Awesome! Those movies never get old.


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Love the equipment list.

I am interested in how your experience shapes up with the g6 and grow beam leds.

Any concern on the 18" tank height with altums? Ive only ever seen 2 (not doing so well) in a lfs, and they seemed a bit larger and taller than regular angels.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Altums truely need a 30" tall tank as they can grow to 15" tall.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Craigthor said:


> Altums truely need a 30" tall tank as they can grow to 15" tall.


Wow. Well the LFS has some very tiny juveniles available, so I was considering it, but after your little bombshell I guess I might have to pass! @ pandacory, I'll keep you posted. At the moment the G6 is very nice but one shouldn't expect high flow out of it. Given that my tank is only a 90P and thus under 50G, I think it's sufficient, but it's not worth the price for a larger volume if high flow is an important criteria. Don't get me wrong, the flow is decent, just not that _*powerful*_. Hard to describe without a video, which I can't make atm :icon_redf. As for the Grobeam 1000, it's without a doubt a very impressive LED fixture. It's convinced me to invest the extra $$ for LEDs despite the lower costs for other lighting alternatives. I'll let the plant growth speak for itself in a few weeks. And for everyone else who's been following the thread, the tank should be here sometime next week! FINALLY!!! :bounce:


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Which controller are you using for the grobeams?

The gla site is a little unclear for me if the standard controller is capable of handling 2, since they do state it has 2 channels, whereas the upgraded controller is capable of handling 4 (directly stated on the site)

As far as $'s go, they seem to be priced *fair* for the features and coverage as long as they work as advertised and you accept that it is still a new and upmarket technology. They look like one of the better options in a pendant style setup.

What is the working coverage of a single tile? It sounds like about 18"x18" each from the site, so 2 should be perfect for your 90p. a version capable of 24"x24" would be awesome for same pendant style and features.

As far as flow on the g6 goes, I personally think that if the filtration capacity is good for your desired maintenance interval, and stems in dense plantings placed in the weakest flow area of the tank will wave at you, you should be good.

I am excited to see how these perform! Your tank is helping me decide how much drool factor I really want to price in to my next project budget!


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I use a G6 on a standard 55gal, 48"x13"x20 and I chose to have a seperate powerhead because of the length. Now Pugman uses two on a 180P thats working well, so one G6 could be perfect for the 90P. The lily pipe could have something to do with it seeming to not have as much flow because they are designed to spread the flow out. Pugman is also using pendants with his setup, there are a few similarities between your two tanks, if you havent seen it, here is his thread. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/166542-180p-build.html


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

@ pandacory, At the moment I'm just using a digital wall timer. I have considered using the multi-controller, but at this time, I'm just using one Grobeam 1000 tile. If I find that I need to use the second one on this tank I will probably add the upgraded controller. First, it does support 4 channels (2 per tile) and second (and more importantly) it eliminates the need for the power "brick" that accompanies each tile. The down side is that the damn multi-controller is exceptionally expensive (more than the cost of a single Grobeam 1000 tile itself).  I'd rather reinvest that $ into plants for the time being. Yes the light spread is about 18" x 18" so perfect for my size tank, though considering the height of my stand, I'm holding off on adding the second one to see what kind of results I get. From looking at the light when lit, I'm now worried about algae should I add the second tile to the mix. I tend to agree with you about the G6.

@ Ozydego, yes I'm watching Pugman's thread closely. I wish I could afford a 180P OMG! I'm so jealous! I think flow will be sufficient given the size of my tank, and I'm not really keeping any fish that need a river, lol.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Clever idea to increase the effectiveness of fluorite with ADA substrate nutrients, if I ever have to use anything besides Aquasoil I will definitely be doing this... probably wouldn't have thought to. Great idea, very curious to see how well it works. If I was doing this little trick I'd probably be overly generous with the ADA nutrients to compensate more effectively for the lack of AS nutrients, you can't really over do it with these ADA nutrients, especially the bacter. 

Bacter 100 is the only ADA substrate nutrient I've ever used, and wow is it effective. It's also quite good for getting rid of BGA between the glass and substrate. I dose extremely lean with N so occasionally very small amounts pop up when I let my filter slow and N get below 3ppm. Lots of bacter 100 and a generous amount of green bacter completely cycled my tank in *4 days*, by day 5 I had amanos and ottos and, wait for it, SSS CRS in and none of them even flinched, 100% survival rate. I used 2x as much AS as recommended as well!

BTW I'd start with 2 of those LED panels, but I'm a high light freak I love the growth and challenge of extremely high light, so YMMV. I've actually considered putting a 250w halide over my 75P but I don't feel like buying a chiller and a water top off system.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Surprise!*



CmLaracy said:


> Clever idea to increase the effectiveness of fluorite with ADA substrate nutrients, if I ever have to use anything besides Aquasoil I will definitely be doing this... probably wouldn't have thought to. Great idea, very curious to see how well it works. If I was doing this little trick I'd probably be overly generous with the ADA nutrients to compensate more effectively for the lack of AS nutrients, you can't really over do it with these ADA nutrients, especially the bacter.
> 
> Bacter 100 is the only ADA substrate nutrient I've ever used, and wow is it effective. It's also quite good for getting rid of BGA between the glass and substrate. I dose extremely lean with N so occasionally very small amounts pop up when I let my filter slow and N get below 3ppm. Lots of bacter 100 and a generous amount of green bacter completely cycled my tank in *4 days*, by day 5 I had amanos and ottos and, wait for it, SSS CRS in and none of them even flinched, 100% survival rate. I used 2x as much AS as recommended as well!
> 
> BTW I'd start with 2 of those LED panels, but I'm a high light freak I love the growth and challenge of extremely high light, so YMMV. I've actually considered putting a 250w halide over my 75P but I don't feel like buying a chiller and a water top off system.


CM,
Thanks. I figured that if I wasn't going to use AS then I better get as close as possible to its nutrient levels. Fluorite is actually quite good, except I want AS type growth, so in went the soil amendments to improve my results. AS and Fluorite are the only substrates I'll ever use. Period, hands down. Of course I've never used them because I've always had Aqua Soil and that typically was sufficient so I guess we'll see how things go. As for the lighting, I'm sure that you would have used two LED panels but you are a light maniac (as everyone knows, lol). I'm trying to achieve two, somewhat competing objectives with this tank. First is growing the E. Hydropiper successfully and still keeping some of the shade loving plants (like the anubias varieties) happy. I'm hoping that the Trident Java will be enough shade to keep things manageable. Time will only tell. But on the upside:

*Pics tomorrow!! * :redface:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

styxx said:


> CM,
> Thanks. I figured that if I wasn't going to use AS then I better get as close as possible to its nutrient levels. Fluorite is actually quite good, except I want AS type growth, so in went the soil amendments to improve my results. AS and Fluorite are the only substrates I'll ever use. Period, hands down. Of course I've never used them because I've always had Aqua Soil and that typically was sufficient so I guess we'll see how things go. As for the lighting, I'm sure that you would have used two LED panels but you are a light maniac (as everyone knows, lol). I'm trying to achieve two, somewhat competing objectives with this tank. First is growing the E. Hydropiper successfully and still keeping some of the shade loving plants (like the anubias varieties) happy. I'm hoping that the Trident Java will be enough shade to keep things manageable. Time will only tell. But on the upside:
> 
> *Pics tomorrow!! * :redface:


Once again, super idea... I know fluorite works quite well, and with those nutrients I wouldn't be surprised if you get growth as good or better than just AS and no additives. And you know what you're doing, I'm sure you could get those shade lovers to grow tremendously under 2 panels :thumbsup:, between shading them with the trident and keeping things balanced, you'll be just fine I promise. You can always take one down. Personally though, if you choose to use two, I'd start at least the first week or two with one panel. I usually start the first week or two with my halide at 18" then move it to 10" slowly over the course of a week. This time I started at 10" cause the bulb was shot.

BTW, 45lbs of seiryu was a risky move my friend, I ordered 60" from AFA to make sure they were large enough and that I'd have extra for variety and flexibility for new scapes. I'm definitely happy with the choice, it was worth the money... if I could go back I would have made it 75lbs believe it or not.

Excited for the pics, 90P is my favorite tank along with 120H... don't let me down


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*120P In My Dreams!*



CmLaracy said:


> Once again, super idea... I know fluorite works quite well, and with those nutrients I wouldn't be surprised if you get growth as good or better than just AS and no additives. And you know what you're doing, I'm sure you could get those shade lovers to grow tremendously under 2 panels :thumbsup:, between shading them with the trident and keeping things balanced, you'll be just fine I promise. You can always take one down. Personally though, if you choose to use two, I'd start at least the first week or two with one panel. I usually start the first week or two with my halide at 18" then move it to 10" slowly over the course of a week. This time I started at 10" cause the bulb was shot.
> 
> BTW, 45lbs of seiryu was a risky move my friend, I ordered 60" from AFA to make sure they were large enough and that I'd have extra for variety and flexibility for new scapes. I'm definitely happy with the choice, it was worth the money... if I could go back I would have made it 75lbs believe it or not.
> 
> Excited for the pics, 90P is my favorite tank along with 120H... don't let me down


75Lbs. is a LOT of stone for 90P, but yeah I am loving the flexibility of having what I do, otherwise I would be pissed. I shall do my very best to impress! I only wish that I could have bought a 120P. OMG! But that would have wrecked my entire budget for the rest of the year, lol.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

styxx said:


> 75Lbs. is a LOT of stone for 90P, but yeah I am loving the flexibility of having what I do, otherwise I would be pissed. I shall do my very best to impress! I only wish that I could have bought a 120P. OMG! But that would have wrecked my entire budget for the rest of the year, lol.


To be honest, if they were the same price, I'd still take a 90P over a 120P. I really don't like it when the hight isn't half the length. Why do you think amano uses pretty much exclusively 90P's and 120H's? 180P's are a different story, and occasionally he uses 90H's, but other than that have you ever seen a 120P or 75P in his gallery? Not one. Nice choice with the 90P :thumbsup:


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I've got 120 pounds in my tank. I'd probably need a bit more for a nice iwagumi. I have smaller rocks, but I'd need bigger one.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Hehehe*



jcgd said:


> I've got 120 pounds in my tank. I'd probably need a bit more for a nice iwagumi. I have smaller rocks, but I'd need bigger one.


Believe me jcgd, if I could somehow sneak over and raid that tank I would just so I could stock up on some stone! lol.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*90P Arrives and Hardscape Layout (Done?)*

Well here's what you've been waiting for, the 90P arrived today finally. It weighs around 90lbs empty, so in retrospect I'm glad I didn't buy the 120P. The glass is thick compared to the 60P that I had way back in 2006/7. The crate and box mess...I was so excited to get the tank out I almost had a hernia lifting it by myself. Believe me, if you ever want to have one delivered, you absolutely must have this to protect it. I was skeptical but when the UPS man delivered it, I realized it was a very necessary precaution.










First step, the Tourmaline BC, Iron Bottom and Multi-bottom Long amendments go in...










Then next the Fluorite Black...at this stage, I had to raise the LED light fixture fairly high to have some room to work. Physically, I guess I just didn't realize how the dimensions of the tank would look like until it arrived, though I planned for it obviously.










And of course the obligatory ADA brand sticker!!! 










Next comes the manzanita tree...










Accompanied by some Seriyu stone... with a few close ups for detail.






























I'm still not certain about this arrangement on the left side of the tank around the manzanita tree...











And finally the whole composition, with some additional Fluorite on the right to create a hill and some depth with a valley in the middle. I also slightly increased the depth overall. I'm not absolute certain how I want to handle the stones on the left side. I have more stone to work with but the real estate in the tank is fairly limited at this point since I really like the hill I've created on the right. As always, comments, suggestions and critiques are welcomed!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Well finally! Looks really good so far and the stones look awesome. I like what you have so far and I probably wouldn't change much. Since your going with a tree theme I think it works. I'm curious, did you have your tank shipped to your door? Was it alot more for that? Also, a note on the 120p. I believe that one of the reasons why Amano rarely uses it is that because he likes to have all the big tanks at one height in the gallery so it looks clean. I was told that by and Ada rep also, the dimensions work better with the golden ratio..... That said, I noticed a lot of the IAPLC entries this year using 120ps. I actually like the long and low look. Works well with mountain scapes. And driftwood stone combos. Anyway, I'm happy you finally have something to work with. I'm curious to see how the light does. Which brings me to my next question. Do you like the rail attached to the light. I'm thinking of just attaching my tile with the hanging kit directly. You think that would be possible? And it looks SUPER bright in your photos.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Some Answers...I Hope*



frrok said:


> Well finally! Looks really good so far and the stones look awesome. I like what you have so far and I probably wouldn't change much. Since your going with a tree theme I think it works. I'm curious, did you have your tank shipped to your door? Was it alot more for that? Also, a note on the 120p. I believe that one of the reasons why Amano rarely uses it is that because he likes to have all the big tanks at one height in the gallery so it looks clean. I was told that by and Ada rep also, the dimensions work better with the golden ratio..... That said, I noticed a lot of the IAPLC entries this year using 120ps. I actually like the long and low look. Works well with mountain scapes. And driftwood stone combos. Anyway, I'm happy you finally have something to work with. I'm curious to see how the light does. Which brings me to my next question. Do you like the rail attached to the light. I'm thinking of just attaching my tile with the hanging kit directly. You think that would be possible? And it looks SUPER bright in your photos.


I did have the tank shipped to my door by UPS. It cost me about $85 but it only took 3 days since I live in Washington state and it's not that far from Cali (which is nice). I would die to have a 120P but the glass on the 90P is 1/2 " thick, so I can't imagine what the 120P's glass must be like. It probably weighs a TON; but I do like the length and the low height makes for some really useful real estate. Here's the thing with the rail - I like it because it has room to expand and put a second tile on, whereas if you limit yourself to hanging just the fixture, you'll have to get the rail eventually to add a second tile. As for the brightness, it is hella bright, but it takes about 2-3 days after you first get it to really kick in. Initially I was very skeptical about its lighting intensity, compared to CPF, T5's T8's, etc. But your eyes have to adjust to how LEDs illuminate things and it has a short "burn in" period where the LEDs reach their optimum efficiency (which in my case was about 3 days of regular use). I actually have to raise it higher than I planned because it's so bright and I already returned the second tile because it's obvious that lowering it would be enough to increase the PAR at substrate level. Also please pardon the extra suspension wires, I'm having them trimmed today. I should also note that the light is about 4" above the tank in the final FTS.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> I did have the tank shipped to my door by UPS. It cost me about $85 but it only took 3 days since I live in Washington state and it's not that far from Cali (which is nice). I would die to have a 120P but the glass on the 90P is 1/2 " thick, so I can't imagine what the 120P's glass must be like. It probably weighs a TON; but I do like the length and the low height makes for some really useful real estate. Here's the thing with the rail - I like it because it has room to expand and put a second tile on, whereas if you limit yourself to hanging just the fixture, you'll have to get the rail eventually to add a second tile. As for the brightness, it is hella bright, but it takes about 2-3 days after you first get it to really kick in. Initially I was very skeptical about its lighting intensity, compared to CPF, T5's T8's, etc. But your eyes have to adjust to how LEDs illuminate things and it has a short "burn in" period where the LEDs reach their optimum efficiency (which in my case was about 3 days of regular use). I actually have to raise it higher than I planned because it's so bright and I already returned the second tile because it's obvious that lowering it would be enough to increase the PAR at substrate level.


Ah. Thanks for the tip. So you decided against the second tile? Probably way to much light. I'm only going to have the 1 aquaray 400 mini. And I'm probably going to get the hanging kit and make my own suspension using emt pipe. Hopefully I won't need the rail to hang it. Its supposed to come with these plastic brackets so you can hang it.


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't wait to see how the single tile performs. If you can run the 90p up to high light then it becomes very competitive with a high end t5ho set up as a lighting solution.

Again, drooling over the equipment and layout, I say that, of course, with a 0% for 12months credit card mocking me!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I love those dimensions, truly jealous. I'm always wishing my 75P had another 6" of length. This will definitely be the tank I buy when my 75P is too old to use, and it's definitely getting there... 6 years of use and 7 scapes, it's seen better days. If for some reason I can afford it by then, a 120H would take precedent over the 90P, but I'd much rather a 90P over a 120P.

I like the scape but it would definitely benefit from more substrate, more height and depth would really impact it in a great way. Would you have to order more or do you have a LFS you could take a visit to? 

Goos stuff, cheers mate.

EDIT: I'm disappointed in you styx, where's the other LED pendant?!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Quick Update*

I can't type much, as yesterday I was busy trying to run some errands to Ace Hardware. I bought some new ferrules and trimmed the wires hanging the light, as well as buying some composite shims for the stand (it wasn't level completely and I filled the tank up and the water level was about 1/4" off). In the process of shimming the stand (with the tank, rock and substrate - but no water) I twisted my lower back. And of course it's hurting like a b***h right now. :angryfire Though the stand is completely level now and hopefully will stay that way even once the weight of the water is added. Also I broke the nipple on my GLA diffusor and they were nice enough to send me a new one. So everything should arrive around Tues. or Wed. More updates then, since that's when planting will start. 

@ CM, yes, I know you want more light, but right now you'll just have to wait! :biggrin:


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

The wood work and stone work are looking great, can't wait to see this tank once it has fully bloomed


----------



## Platypus Gus (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats some good lookin stone you got there roud:


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Good lookin rocks  I'd like the tree little more to the right, myself - since it's your main focal point - but I like the balance with the hill on the right


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Quick Update*

@ Platapus Gus, thanks!
@ theblondskeleton, I appreciate that! I'm trying to make the tree "lonely" so that's the theme anyways.

Well the E. Hydropiper arrived today and it was in a horrible state. Mushy, yellow and I'm skeptical that it will survive but I've done my best and now only time will tell if it will recover. I'm also pissed at the quantity I received given the cost but whatever; part of the problem was the Postal Service (how shocking) taking 4 days to deliver a "Priority" package (if that isn't a non sequitur I don't know what is). Either way I can adapt to lileopsis if necessary. But I am *not* a happy camper right now. :angryfire On the upside, the anubias nana came in and they were in excellent condition; the anubias pettite also arrived, but they were exceptionally tiny and I was disappointed about that too, but fortunately everything was in really pristine condition. I highly recommend buying from Gordon Richards at least for his anubias as they're dark green, algae free with a strong root system on the larger sizes and a nice firm rhizome. Pics to come soon...


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Styxx, how is the E. Hydropiper doing? I am hoping its surviving that is such a great looking plant and not to mention as expensive as Russian caviar


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Aaggghhh!!!!!!*



fplata said:


> Styxx, how is the E. Hydropiper doing? I am hoping its surviving that is such a great looking plant and not to mention as expensive as Russian caviar


It all died and yes, it was expensive as Russian caviar. I'm SO pissed.:angryfire But what can you do but move on right? I'm going to buy some more plants today or tomorrow. Pics next week! I know everyone wants to see photos, but I have to borrow my friends camera since I like use decent equipment when I'm working on the tank. Call me an elitist if you want, lol.


----------



## gomesj (Dec 11, 2008)

Honestly, I'm glad you are changing the aquascape to iwugami style. The driftwood did not have enough character in my opinion, and with all that stone, you should be able to create a nice arrangement. It's always better to have more hardscape material than you actually need to allow you to make more appealing adjustments and fine tuning. Subscribed.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Iwugami*



gomesj said:


> Honestly, I'm glad you are changing the aquascape to iwugami style. The driftwood did not have enough character in my opinion, and with all that stone, you should be able to create a nice arrangement. It's always better to have more hardscape material than you actually need to allow you to make more appealing adjustments and fine tuning. Subscribed.


Well, thanks! I have done some rearranging and more plants from (sexy) Gordon and Tom Barr have arrived. Postponed planting my foreground and I'm waiting on the Val. Nana and a bunch of Amano shrimp to deal with an algae breakout at the moment. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Amano Shrimp Madness*

A few updated pics...the Amanos are eating algae like crack fiends!! I put them into the tank yesterday and already one has molted. As you can see my Anubias nana and pettites have gotten themselves firmly attached to my stone and the Stauro Repens is finally starting to grow better now that the algae outbreak has been cleared up.

Here is the right side of the tank as it stands right now. Note that my foreground hasn't arrived yet, but the lileopsis M. is on its way...please excuse the microbubbles.











A quick shot of the Stauro Repens. It's not in the best of shape but is slowly improving. The algae outbreak was a real b*tch, and it suffered pretty badly. As you can see the Amanos are clearing things up quickly, lol.










A close up of these little hungry devils!











A special thanks goes out to msjinkzd for these healthy and voracious little monsters.










As you can see here, the anubias is really growing exceptionally well, putting out new leaves and not really collecting any algae to speak of, which is rare in my experience for this plants.










And finally the FTS. I have decided to buy myself the a second tile, just in case I decide to go for HC. I probably could get away with one, and reposition it but more light is usually better in terms of plant flexibility. Of course you might be wondering what the hell has this man been doing all summer!? Well as a Ph.D. Fellow, the answer is - a lot of research. I haven't had much time for the tank at all unfortunately. But in a week or two things should really take off.  Stay tuned!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Ph.d ...wow! Are you a scientist? Well I can certainly relate to not having any time. I went from being laid off,, to working 7 days a week. And I just worked 2 days of double shifts. 8-12am! Super tired. Zero time for anything let alone my tanks. 

Your tank is looking good. You'll beat that algae soon enough. You, of all people, know how to! Haha. That's funny you chose L. Murtiania. (sp?) I have some growing emeresed. Some
Of died off tho  planning on adding whatever I can salvage once I set up my new light and co2. ... Which I haven't yet even though I have everything.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Ph.d ...wow! Are you a scientist? Well I can certainly relate to not having any time. I went from being laid off,, to working 7 days a week. And I just worked 2 days of double shifts. 8-12am! Super tired. Zero time for anything let alone my tanks.
> 
> Your tank is looking good. You'll beat that algae soon enough. You, of all people, know how to! Haha. That's funny you chose L. Murtiania. (sp?) I have some growing emeresed. Some
> Of died off tho  planning on adding whatever I can salvage once I set up my new light and co2. ... Which I haven't yet even though I have everything.


No I'm not a scientist, but rather I teach at Washington State University, so I'm an academic. :icon_mrgr Yes, I've really neglected this aquarium despite my "free" time during the summer when not teaching, because I usually commit to doing much of my research then...of course you should be happy to be working, I know that I am! Hang in there, we'll both get through this eventually, lol.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> No I'm not a scientist, but rather I teach at Washington State University, so I'm an academic. :icon_mrgr Yes, I've really neglected this aquarium despite my "free" time during the summer when not teaching, because I usually commit to doing much of my research then...of course you should be happy to be working, I know that I am! Hang in there, we'll both get through this eventually, lol.


Ah. A teacher! Yes. That would make more sense. Sorry. I'm a little bit overworked! Lol....


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

@ ffrok, I understand.

Well I got some Val. Nana in and decided to buy some more so that is on the way, as is the lileopsis M. from Gordon Richards. Once planted I'll post another FTS. Sadly, once some of the Amanos eat their way full, a few have died off, but the rest appear to be healthy enough. I'm going to buy some algae wafers to tide them over. The fall semester has begun and I've got to go teach today, so that's about as much update as I can provide. More to come this weekend.


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Any stand pics?

I am interested to know how tall of a stand you are running to use the g6 and hydor Inline. Also, how far below the top of the stand do you have the filter tube holes drilled?


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

come on up to vancouver I'll hook you up with all the hydropiper you need! 

wonderful tank BTW


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Algae Beater said:


> come on up to vancouver I'll hook you up with all the hydropiper you need!
> 
> wonderful tank BTW


Don't tease me like that Algae Beater, because you know *I'll do it!* Can you send me some pics, pretty please!?!:icon_mrgr


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey I searched and I have found your build thread. I felt bad that you posted on mine and not post on yours. Well here I am and I am pretty impressed with your tank. Love the G6. I do not know why you would be having problems cleaning it, my G3 is a gem so far and its been a year. I just need to order a new filter which I might do right after I type this post. I do not want to tell you the amount of money I spent on plants and for them to die off. It is like flushing cash down the toilet. Very upsetting. But that was back when I had collectoritis, now I stick with what I know will grow in my tank without to much work. Trial and error my friend. What made you purchase the Do Aqua pipes over the ADA pipes other than the price tag? I think your big tank will flow better with the pipes I have from ADA and mine would be better with yours since i have the 60P. Anyway I wrote enough for my first post. Lets get some fish in that tank and you should buy some of my Red plants for your tank It would look nice. 

(Disregard any typos, I did not proofread. I know your a professor, I got reamed enough in my college days )


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Thanks for the Post!*



Uptown193 said:


> Hey I searched and I have found your build thread. I felt bad that you posted on mine and not post on yours. Well here I am and I am pretty impressed with your tank. Love the G6. I do not know why you would be having problems cleaning it, my G3 is a gem so far and its been a year. I just need to order a new filter which I might do right after I type this post. I do not want to tell you the amount of money I spent on plants and for them to die off. It is like flushing cash down the toilet. Very upsetting. But that was back when I had collectoritis, now I stick with what I know will grow in my tank without to much work. Trial and error my friend. What made you purchase the Do Aqua pipes over the ADA pipes other than the price tag? I think your big tank will flow better with the pipes I have from ADA and mine would be better with yours since i have the 60P. Anyway I wrote enough for my first post. Lets get some fish in that tank and you should buy some of my Red plants for your tank It would look nice.
> 
> (Disregard any typos, I did not proofread. I know your a professor, I got reamed enough in my college days )


Don't get me wrong, the G6 is very nice. I love it, but I don't like all the damn warning notices on the LCD screen. They're irritating me to no end. Aso for the lily pipe selection, it was just price. I've had the ADA ones previously and comparing the two, I don't see much of a difference except in design - the build quality is essentially the same IMO. Oh don't worry about the typos, unless you're turning this in for a grade.  Fish will come soon, I just want to get the rest of the foreground in first and then come my fish friends! :fish:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Don't get me wrong, the G6 is very nice. I love it, but I don't like all the damn warning notices on the LCD screen. They're irritating me to no end. Aso for the lily pipe selection, it was just price. I've had the ADA ones previously and comparing the two, I don't see much of a difference except in design - the build quality is essentially the same IMO. Oh don't worry about the typos, unless you're turning this in for a grade.  Fish will come soon, I just want to get the rest of the foreground in first and then come my fish friends! :fish:


Oh yea those trustly warning notices. They were great the first 3 months then after that I gave up and just turned them off. But I do love and use the digital temperature reading all the time since I have an inline heater connect to the filter. This filter was originally made for saltwater tanks that is why there is a salinity (EC US/CM) readout. That is weird that you did not notice a difference between the two pipes, were the ADA pipes you had 17mm as well?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes, 17mm also but I found that the narrower shape on the outflow pipe increases the water flow, perhaps from the reduction in size due to the narrower shape. I like it and I didn't find the inflow any different at all from the ADA version.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, on the G6 I changed all the warnings so they would not come on unless it was extreme, except for the temp, I love that feature. Its about time for a new mechanical filter for me as well, when I am cleaning it, I can feel the bristles come through in some spots so I know its not as effective as it used to be. Its also great shrimp catcher, I empty the mechanical filter into a bowl so I can fish out all the small shrimps that made it down there... great place for them to survive until I can get to them.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Yes, 17mm also but I found that the narrower shape on the outflow pipe increases the water flow, perhaps from the reduction in size due to the narrower shape. I like it and I didn't find the inflow any different at all from the ADA version.


The ADA one is sexier, lol :bounce:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> The ADA one is sexier, lol :bounce:


I won't dispute that, lol.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

So where's the HOT new pics with the Val nanas planted? ^^


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

speedie408 said:


> So where's the HOT new pics with the Val nanas planted? ^^


Lol. I haven't gotten them yet. But I will post when they get here!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Lileopsis Mauritanius*

Well I have finally bit the bullet and added a second LED tile just in case I need some extra light (though I think it might be overkill). Today my first shipment of L. Mauritanius arrived with another due on Saturday where I can finish planting the rest of the foreground. I took out the L. Repens as the Amanos just *destroyed* those poor plants (even while feeding them algae wafers). So I've yet to decide on how to proceed with the right hand corner of the tank. I also added the Val. Nanas as you can see in this shot below (please forgive the microbubbles).











Here is a close up to see the healthy condition of the l. Mauritanius as well as one of the voracious Amanos that are constantly eating, eating, eating their life away, lol. This was 10 pots and I have another 12 pots on the way to complete the front of the aquarium. In a month or so, I think this will grow together nicely (or at least I hope so, lol). Now I'm trying to decide what to include in the back right corner of the tank, considering the absence of the L. Repens. Any suggestions?










And finally, another shot of a strange Amano (always eating of course, lol). Somehow this one looks different - what's with those tiny blue spots on the end of the tail? Maybe my eyes are deceiving me?


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

With the g6 and Lilly pipes on the 90p, do you feel you will need a power head when it gets denser?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

slowly but surely this is coming together. keep at it. pull out a bit I want to see a shot of your setup!! one suggestion. Maybe ditch the anubias. For some reason its not working for me. Its taking away from the impression of your main stone. I like the addition of the nana... maybe get some hairgrass or blyxa instead of typical stem plant... idk to have like a transition into the background. just my .02 cents.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

pandacory said:


> With the g6 and Lilly pipes on the 90p, do you feel you will need a power head when it gets denser?


I don't think so, as I intend to keep it an iwugami style, but if I added driftwood with plants attached, I would consider it. I'm not certain that I'd need it mind you, but the 90P is one big tank.



frrok said:


> slowly but surely this is coming together. keep at it. pull out a bit I want to see a shot of your setup!! one suggestion. Maybe ditch the anubias. For some reason its not working for me. Its taking away from the impression of your main stone. I like the addition of the nana... maybe get some hairgrass or blyxa instead of typical stem plant... idk to have like a transition into the background. just my .02 cents.


I'll get a FTS once I finish planting the foreground. Those anubias aren't going anywhere, I love them! I think blyxa would be a possibility, but at the moment I'm trying to get this [email protected] Lilaeopsis to spread out, lol. That shouldn't take too long with the second LED light arriving Friday:icon_mrgr.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Little Update 8/31/12*

Speaking of which, guess what (sorry about the crappy iPhone picture)!?! As you can see I'm still waiting on the delivery of the additional 12 pots of lilaeopsis mauritiana sometime tomorrow (hopefully) or Monday. I'm hoping that with double the lighting I'll be able to stimulate carpet growth faster. Lord knows it is bright in that tank now even 6 inches above the tank. I can't really begin to explain exactly how bright this tank is now. These LED fixtures are now at least as bright as regular aquarium CFL lights of any variety and I'm pretty happy about the reduced electricity, heat and wasted spectrum normally generated by regular CFL, T5/8/2, etc. lights. Hopefully I won't have any algae issues, which so far (knock on wood) I really haven't had too bad of a problem. I just wish that I could afford the d*mn $300 multi-controller for both of them. 











Because of the additional light, I decided that I should give myself a little advantage in the perpetual war against algae. I also added some ottos and a loach to the "clean up crew" who have been very busy these days, lol. I also added some BioMax shrimp food from GLA, but so far they don't seem to be much interested, although the Ottos are loving it, lol.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

AHHH...... Now I see where your going with this layout. Looks much better when you step back a little! ... These lights kick Ass! I am so stoked on my light. THose look fantastic as a dual setup. Did you suspend them from the ceiling? and I can def see that you need more plants. good idea on getting more of the lilaeopsis..


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> AHHH...... Now I see where your going with this layout. Looks much better when you step back a little! ... These lights kick Ass! I am so stoked on my light. THose look fantastic as a dual setup. Did you suspend them from the ceiling? and I can def see that you need more plants. good idea on getting more of the lilaeopsis..


Yes, they're awesome. I probably could have gotten away with one but with two I think I'll be set to grow pretty much _anything_. Yes, they're suspended from the ceiling, which is the only way to go for me, lol.  Yes, I'm waiting on the liaeopsis and after that's been planted I'll be adding more to the right hand corner as well. Just haven't pulled the trigger yet until I'm absolutely sure what I want to use in that area.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice  the lilaeopsis will likely do little for the first month or so, but it will fill in pretty well after that. 

Pull the trigger already! It'll look great!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

theblondskeleton said:


> Nice  the lilaeopsis will likely do little for the first month or so, but it will fill in pretty well after that.
> 
> Pull the trigger already! It'll look great!


Yes, I know, its weird how it does that strange, waiting game and then all of a sudden goes bat sh*t crazy, but Ive used it before although it was the brasiliensis variety (which took 3 months before it went wild). Well amazingly everything got here in great condition (despite "Priority Mail" taking 6 days to reach me). Now let's see how well they fare in this aquarium!? A quick and dirty iphone photo to keep your appetites up, lol. Note the bright green plants are the new pots...now if only I could get everything to grow together!!!:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*9/8/2012 Update*

So I just placed another large Seiryu stone (Thanks PC1) in the tank to balance the left side and I've planted some more L. Repens in the hope that my crack fiend Amanos won't eat it all. Taking advice from Tom Barr, I've bought his food which apparently does the trick for these hungry b*stards: Ken's Premium Spirulina Sticks. We'll see how they like them...so with out much further ado, here you go (sorry in advance for the crappy iPhone pics):











I'm strongly considering replacing that front rock with another, before the L. mauritiana starts to really carpet and cover everything up. I've done a little trim of the tips but not much else. I still have some planting to do on this left hand side, but soon everything will be done and I'll just have to sit back and wait for it to take off.











And finally the L. Repens returns (Thanks again Tom!):


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

theblondskeleton said:


> Nice  the lilaeopsis will likely do little for the first month or so, but it will fill in pretty well after that.
> 
> Pull the trigger already! It'll look great!


Yeah, but it sure is taking its sweet damn time. If memory serves me, I recall it being a few months before noticing it spreading like wildfire, so we'll see how things are by the beginning of November. After that, I'm going to reassess my foreground plan.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Are you going to use the micro sword to carpet?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Are you going to use the micro sword to carpet?


I'm going to try! But it sure is taking its sweet time... I hope that eventually it will look like this:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

The microsword will spread quicker if you split those clumps into even smaller pieces and spread them out.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

AzFishKid said:


> The microsword will spread quicker if you split those clumps into even smaller pieces and spread them out.


 You know I thought about doing that and in some respects I actually *have* spread them out (compared to what they where like in their pots). But I'm patient enough to wait it out I think...I just wish they would get going and I saw a hint of growth. It's a strange plant in that it will neither die nor grow until its good and ready, unlike HC which will make steady and observable growth or just die, lol.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> You know I thought about doing that and in some respects I actually *have* spread them out (compared to what they where like in their pots). But I'm patient enough to wait it out I think...I just wish they would get going and I saw a hint of growth. It's a strange plant in that it will neither die nor grow until its good and ready, unlike HC which will make steady and observable growth or just die, lol.


I have to say that my Belem HG took and is still taking its sweet time to really grow in thick and full. I think I have had mine for about 10 months give or take a month or 2 and it just recently filled in except where I had a sand path in the middle of my tank which I recently planted some Belem there a couple of months ago. So just keep using your Fertz and like your said you are "be patient". Some of it may even start to turn a little yellow but that will changed eventually. Watching grass grow is like watching oil paint dry but 50x longer. Maybe we should start using that analogy rather then the latter. As always Happy Fish-Scaping. :fish:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> I have to say that my Belem HG took and is still taking its sweet time to really grow in thick and full. I think I have had mine for about 10 months give or take a month or 2 and it just recently filled in except where I had a sand path in the middle of my tank which I recently planted some Belem there a couple of months ago. So just keep using your Fertz and like your said you are "be patient". Some of it may even start to turn a little yellow but that will changed eventually. Watching grass grow is like watching oil paint dry but 50x longer. Maybe we should start using that analogy rather then the latter. As always Happy Fish-Scaping. :fish:


Yeah, it's going through some algae phase right now...I think I'm going to add some more plants in the mean time since who knows when it will get itself in the mood, lol. It literally is like watching grass grow isn't it, lol!?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Yeah, it's going through some algae phase right now...I think I'm going to add some more plants in the mean time since who knows when it will get itself in the mood, lol. It literally is like watching grass grow isn't it, lol!?


You can always just spread out what you have now so it will look more full. You have some nice clumps there that look like can be spread out or you can always buy some more grass since I dont think this type of grass is expensive, if you know what I mean :icon_roll

How many Amano/Japonica shrimps do you have in your tank? You should have at least 12. They are awesome algae work horses.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

styxx said:


> You know I thought about doing that and in some respects I actually *have* spread them out (compared to what they where like in their pots). But I'm patient enough to wait it out I think...I just wish they would get going and I saw a hint of growth. It's a strange plant in that it will neither die nor grow until its good and ready, unlike HC which will make steady and observable growth or just die, lol.


thats kinda what i like about lileopsis sp. you can abuse and neglect it til you actually need it. and then plant it.
once planted it goes through a few weeks of nogrowth or slow growth. but once it starts growing, it really starts growing.
i had a scape with l. mauritiana and for the first month it just sat there doing nothing. but 6 monthes later i was trimming out runners invading into my foreground weekly, and totally gave up on keeping it out of my background (i used it as a midground plant).


----------



## IggyEGuana (Jul 4, 2012)

where did you get your Vallisneria nana?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> You can always just spread out what you have now so it will look more full. You have some nice clumps there that look like can be spread out or you can always buy some more grass since I dont think this type of grass is expensive, if you know what I mean :icon_roll
> 
> How many Amano/Japonica shrimps do you have in your tank? You should have at least 12. They are awesome algae work horses.


Nick,
I'm not sure, but I think I have around 8. They are really great work horses and it seems like they're molting all the d*mn time, so I guess they're happy, lol.



@[email protected] said:


> thats kinda what i like about lileopsis sp. you can abuse and neglect it til you actually need it. and then plant it.
> once planted it goes through a few weeks of nogrowth or slow growth. but once it starts growing, it really starts growing.
> i had a scape with l. mauritiana and for the first month it just sat there doing nothing. but 6 monthes later i was trimming out runners invading into my foreground weekly, and totally gave up on keeping it out of my background (i used it as a midground plant).


marko,
I know, that's basically where I'm at right now! I keep waking up and telling myself, "just wait, just wait", lol.



IggyEGuana said:


> where did you get your Vallisneria nana?


IggyEGuana,
I got my Val. Nana from a friend, but if you're looking try the Trade forum. I'm sure someone has to have it, since it seems to be growing in popularity. I was initially going to use C. Heleferi until I found it and I switched.


----------



## IggyEGuana (Jul 4, 2012)

thx


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

No problem.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Nick,
> I'm not sure, but I think I have around 8. They are really great work horses and it seems like they're molting all the d*mn time, so I guess they're happy, lol.


Who is Nick? My name is Rich, lol...

Only 8? that is only good for a 10-20 gallon, you need at least 20. I would put 5 for every 10 gallons. Come on "Bob"... :smile:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Uptown193 said:


> Who is Nick? My name is Rich, lol...
> 
> Only 8? that is only good for a 10-20 gallon, you need at least 20. Come on Bob... :smile:


LMAO 

Must be the gold names. 

Good luck styxx!! Lookin forward to the end result.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I finished reading this journal, and I like it a lot. Actually if I recall, this was one of the first journals I read on Planted Tank and also one of my inspirations for starting my own ADA Nature Aquarium. 

You mentioned getting a Vuppa, that would be sweet, I think you would love it, that stainless steel is shiny. :flick:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Who is Nick? My name is Rich, lol...
> 
> Only 8? that is only good for a 10-20 gallon, you need at least 20. I would put 5 for every 10 gallons. Come on "Bob"... :smile:


Rich,
LOL! I'm so Sorry! I was referring to Speedie (Nick) and he's right the damn gold names are messing with my already fragile mind. As for the Amanos, I don't really have that much algae for the ones that I have and they usually have to be fed shrimp food once a week to ensure that they get sufficient nutrition. Your friend, Bob.:confused1:



speedie408 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Must be the gold names.
> 
> Good luck styxx!! Lookin forward to the end result.


Nick,
Yes that's exactly it, plus I'm always in a rush it seems these days to just post and get to other things, so I sometimes miss out on accuracy.:tongue:



Green_Flash said:


> I finished reading this journal, and I like it a lot. Actually if I recall, this was one of the first journals I read on Planted Tank and also one of my inspirations for starting my own ADA Nature Aquarium.
> 
> You mentioned getting a Vuppa, that would be sweet, I think you would love it, that stainless steel is shiny. :flick:


Green_Flash,
Thanks so much for the encouragement, I really appreciate it. Posts like yours give me the strength to battle the constant issues of algae and other problems that invariably crop up over time. Stay tuned and I promise you a truly EPIC tank by the end of the year! :biggrin:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Must be the gold names.
> 
> Good luck styxx!! Lookin forward to the end result.


Oh so your Nick, ok... Lol, yea that must be it.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> Rich,
> LOL! I'm so Sorry! I was referring to Speedie (Nick) and he's right the damn gold names are messing with my already fragile mind. As for the Amanos, I don't really have that much algae for the ones that I have and they usually have to be fed shrimp food once a week to ensure that they get sufficient nutrition. Your friend, Bob.:confused1:


It is ok, I understand. I thought you mentioned you had a problem with some algae, sorry Bob.. :icon_roll :flick:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> It is ok, I understand. I thought you mentioned you had a problem with some algae, sorry Bob.. :icon_roll :flick:


Oh I do, but in goes the Echotech MP10 Monday and we'll see what Mr. Algae has to say about THAT!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*MP10 Arrived!*

Well as you can see the Vortech MP10 arrived today and earlier than I expected. What a nice surprise. So in it went and I must say that I'm stunned how quiet it is even at top speed (which by the way is *ridiculous*) and no vibrations or getting hot, but at 50% it stirred up a bunch of mulm and detritus that cleaned up my substrate very well. After about 5 minutes, my aquarium substrate is sparkling clean and the ottos and loach started going wild eating like crazy, lol. The Amanos weren't too keen on the high flow so I set it to the "lagoon" mode, which is much more sedate though useful flow in contrast to just the Fluval G6 alone. And of course, you will have to forgive the bubbles, but I didn't feel like unplugging the solenoid just for the pictures (which btw, come courtesy of my iPhone 5, hehehe).

Positioned in pace on the opposite end of the aquarium's outflow, just above my CO2 atomizer:











Here are two shots at 50% speed:




















Here you can see an ensuing battle between Amano shrimp and the Loach on Mt. Rainier (the Loach won, and off the Amano went).










Just a quick, misc. shot:










And finally, the CO2 diffusion in action:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

nice, my iphone 5 comes in 3 days!


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

How much was that powerhead?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice pickup styxx! That's my next powerhead if I ever get another . 

Looks like the iPhone5 cam is very capable. Still waiting on mine.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Answers*



ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> How much was that powerhead?


You don't *even* want to know (aka around $200), but this thing is a beast, and it scares the sh*t out of me when turned up to 100%, as it can literally blow your substrate up off the bottom if positioned to closely. However, I have noticed that when using it at near 100%, it will kick up a lot of crap that you didn't realize you had in your substrate, making it easier for the filter to take out. When I did it, the loach started eat up all kinds of stuff. The main reason that I decided on this big purchase, was based on two things - (1) I tried a Koralia and it just didn't have enough power and of course the wire to the powerhead went into the tank and (2) the dry side of the MP10 is outside the tank and thus much easier to manage cabling and wire management. Those two combined were sufficient to persuade me, when you add in the controller which enables a wide range of settings. Having the CO2 circulate through the aquarium is just an added bonus. Definitely money well spent, IMHO.



speedie408 said:


> Nice pickup styxx! That's my next powerhead if I ever get another .
> 
> Looks like the iPhone5 cam is very capable. Still waiting on mine.


Yes, the camera is pretty impressive and I ordered my at exactly midnight on pre-order day (PST), and fortunately was able to get it done in time for delivery on the 21st. You will *love* how the iPhone 5 feels and looks; it's so sleek and very thin and the battery life is very nice. 



frrok said:


> nice, my iphone 5 comes in 3 days!


And believe me, you're going to love it, hahaha.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Just ordered my vortex


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Judging by how blown over your val was in that one picture, it looks like a bit too much flow for that tank...but I may be wrong.  FTS with the pump on? Sweet new toy, though.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Update*



fplata said:


> Just ordered my vortex


Oh you're going to love it!



freph said:


> Judging by how blown over your val was in that one picture, it looks like a bit too much flow for that tank...but I may be wrong.  FTS with the pump on? Sweet new toy, though.


Oh the vals are just blown in that direction from the G6 outflow, not the vortex. But since you asked, here are the FTS pics. Please note that the lights are on 50% intensity here:

This one is a fairly up close shot, after water change, dosing, trimming, etc. And of course please forgive the microbubbles from the CO2...it's only an iPhone 5 pic so not the excellent quality typically found with a "real" camera.










Here is a slightly off-kilter FTS, lol.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i really like the tank. but it will take forever for the lileopsis to grow in, especially all clumped up like that...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

@[email protected] said:


> i really like the tank. but it will take forever for the lileopsis to grow in, especially all clumped up like that...


I'll give it another month and see what happens; if not I'll work on it a little more! Just something to keep me busy and involved with the tank! Plus, it has only been 3 weeks since I received the lileaopsis (this Friday makes one month) so maybe it needs more time to get settled in and happy? lol. The last time I had this plant (around 2005) I seem to recall it taking 2 or 3 months to really take off. :icon_wink I did however notice today, what appear to be runners? Or do my eyes deceive me!?!






























And Lo and Behold, I found my Anubias Nana flowering! I must be doing something right (although it does have a bit of algae on its leaves)...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Another pic of my flowering Anubias Nana! Check it out Gordon! Please excuse the CO2 bubbles and the algae, I haven't had much time to clean.:redface:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Meh, I'll bite*

So this is just another update of not much happening, lol. I've cleaned up my rocks and anubias with scrubbing and a quick bleach dip. And of course a few pics for those who are reading/watching, if there are any, lol.




























And, since other's have posted YouTube clips of their tank, I figured I might as well give it a try. Fortunately the iPhone 5's camera is pretty decent. Check it out for yourself, and remember to use the HD option


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

im reading. looks good... but cant watch your video. Its private. Make it public!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> im reading. looks good... but cant watch your video. Its private. Make it public!


Hahaha...Thanks frrok! It's fixed now. :redface:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Hey. How high are your aquarays? I had to raise my mini400 a bit. It was at 14 inches from the substrate. I'm having a crazy algae outbreak. These lights are powerful!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Hey. How high are your aquarays? I had to raise my mini400 a bit. It was at 14 inches from the substrate. I'm having a crazy algae outbreak. These lights are powerful!


Yes, I have two of them and later realized that I have to dial down the intensity to I'm running them at 50% power but I haven't raised the height. I think using them at this level is sufficient for my purposes. And of course I have cranked up the CO2 as well to try and combat this damn hair algae. Oh I forgot to answer your original question, they're about 4 to 5 inches above the top of the aquarium.


----------



## ltsai (Sep 24, 2010)

Is it possible to provide a close up shot on the railing that was used to attach the GroBeam tile? How is the tile attached to the railing?

Is this the so called Modular Mounting System ?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

styxx said:


> Yes, I have two of them and later realized that I have to dial down the intensity to I'm running them at 50% power but I haven't raised the height. I think using them at this level is sufficient for my purposes. And of course I have cranked up the CO2 as well to try and combat this damn hair algae.


Manual removal, daily water changes, healthy plant growth and Excel got rid of my hair algae (assuming you're referring to spiro) issue...it was horrible in my Mini M for about a week. Only a very slight increase in CO2 but no changes in the lighting or photoperiod.

Tank looks good otherwise! Can't wait to see that microsword carpet.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

freph said:


> Manual removal, daily water changes, healthy plant growth and Excel got rid of my hair algae (assuming you're referring to spiro) issue...it was horrible in my Mini M for about a week. Only a very slight increase in CO2 but no changes in the lighting or photoperiod.
> 
> Tank looks good otherwise! Can't wait to see that microsword carpet.


Don't think you had spiro then. Spiro laughs in the face of Excel and H2O2.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

TexasCichlid said:


> Don't think you had spiro then. Spiro laughs in the face of Excel and H2O2.


Nah, it was. I'm thinking the Excel might've played a small role and added a bit more stability to the tank in terms of CO2, but who knows....definitely spiro though. Long, quite durable strands.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Fyi*



ltsai said:


> Is it possible to provide a close up shot on the railing that was used to attach the GroBeam tile? How is the tile attached to the railing?
> 
> Is this the so called Modular Mounting System ?


Sure. I went back to page one and I see that it isn't exactly clear how the tiles are attached to the rail. Basically there are channels of aluminum on the heatsink affixed to the top of each tile (they're all exactly the same) that runs the length of each tile. Then one simply slides those through the rail which in turn is suspended from the ceiling. Pretty sweet setup as far as I'm concerned. Here's a picture that I hope will help you understand how they're attached to each other, and yes it is called the Modular Mounting System (fwiw). Please note that the cord in the middle of the rail is from the second tile, since I have one outlet that's closer to the aquarium on one side both are zip tied together down the right hand side of the aquarium (and yes, I love Pink Floyd, lol). Here you can also see the adjustable cable hangers that screw securely into the top section of the railing supporting the entire thing (and yes, they are in there very tight). While it may not look like the tiles are securely aligned within the tracks of the rail, believe me they are - there's almost no give to move them once aligned and slid into it. I'm using just one rail, since I don't need more:






















freph said:


> Manual removal, daily water changes, healthy plant growth and Excel got rid of my hair algae (assuming you're referring to spiro) issue...it was horrible in my Mini M for about a week. Only a very slight increase in CO2 but no changes in the lighting or photoperiod.
> 
> Tank looks good otherwise! Can't wait to see that microsword carpet.


Thanks, I've been dosing Excel very high recently and it doesn't seem to have any effect on the Amanos or the Ottos, but it does appear to be making an impact on the green thread algae on the microsword. Which, when combined with the increased flow and distribution of CO2 via the MP10, is making all the difference in the world. But with microsword, one has to wait a long time before it really exhibits any growth (especially since I'm not using Aquasoil). Had I used Aquasoill in this tan, I'm certain I would have seen some growth already, that's the best substrate out there, IMHO. With the exception of its long term stability which for this tank is an issue. To counteract that problem, the substrate is heavily amended with ADA Multi Bottom and Iron Bottom Long. BTW, I have some needle-leaf Java Fern coming in tomorrow that I intend to add to the aquarium as well. I think I need more plants to outcompete what little algae I do have, so that may help. Plus it is a seriously difficult plant to get one's hands on (at least it was for me), so hopefully I'll be able to sell it off when it grows out and recoup some of the costs associated with this hobby, lol. I also have 5 more Amanos on the way, bringing my total to 10; I guess I could go higher, but these are real pigs and I find that if I don't feed them some spriulina sticks at least once a week, they get cranky, lol.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*OMG, yes it is another update! LOL*

A new addition to the aquarium courtesy of my colleague jflng (thanks John)!! And no, the Val Nana are still there, I'm just going to let them go wild in the back behind the Needle Leaf Java Fern, :icon_lol:. Now I think all I might do is buy a few more anubias nana and sit back and enjoy watch my grass grow, lmao (please excuse the CO2 bubbles - one of these days I'm going to take some real pictures without the CO2 on and with real DSLR camera). Here are two obligatory close up pics:




















And the FTS that I know (all three of you reading/watching my journal) have been waiting for, lol:


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

Awesome tank! 

Glad you approve of the Java Fern. Watch out though. It can sometimes grow deceivingly fast, and can crowd the tank. You'll probably have more than you know what to do with soon.

I really like the lilaeopsis in this tank. It should be quite impressive when it grows into a full carpet.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I like the java fern. Question, why aren't your lights centered on top of the tank? You would probably have a better spread if you centered them equally. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

jflng said:


> Awesome tank!
> 
> Glad you approve of the Java Fern. Watch out though. It can sometimes grow deceivingly fast, and can crowd the tank. You'll probably have more than you know what to do with soon.
> 
> I really like the lilaeopsis in this tank. It should be quite impressive when it grows into a full carpet.


Thanks so much for the kind words and your contribution I really can't wait to see how it turns out and I definitely look forward to it going into a full carpet!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> I like the java fern. Question, why aren't your lights centered on top of the tank? You would probably have a better spread if you centered them equally. Just my 2 cents...


At the time I was trying to minimize algae on the Anubis Nana but now that I have the needleleaf Java fern I think that I will be able to return them to the original position; it was just a temporary measure.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ltsai (Sep 24, 2010)

styxx said:


> Sure. I went back to page one and I see that it isn't exactly clear how the tiles are attached to the rail. Basically there are channels of aluminum on the heatsink affixed to the top of each tile (they're all exactly the same) that runs the length of each tile. Then one simply slides those through the rail which in turn is suspended from the ceiling. Pretty sweet setup as far as I'm concerned. Here's a picture that I hope will help you understand how they're attached to each other, and yes it is called the Modular Mounting System (fwiw). Please note that the cord in the middle of the rail is from the second tile, since I have one outlet that's closer to the aquarium on one side both are zip tied together down the right hand side of the aquarium (and yes, I love Pink Floyd, lol). Here you can also see the adjustable cable hangers that screw securely into the top section of the railing supporting the entire thing (and yes, they are in there very tight). While it may not look like the tiles are securely aligned within the tracks of the rail, believe me they are - there's almost no give to move them once aligned and slid into it. I'm using just one rail, since I don't need more:


Thanks! It is much clearer now.

I'm looking at GroBeam or the rapidled kit. Did you consider the rapidled kit before and why did you choose the tile?

Based on price alone, GroBeam is out of reach for me. 1 tile without the controller almost cost the same as the kit and I need about 2-3 tiles.

The other consideration is the ability to mix the led colors and add moonlight too.

I'm curious why did you choose GroBeam and not diy?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*My $0.02 worth, FWIW...*



ltsai said:


> Thanks! It is much clearer now.
> 
> I'm looking at GroBeam or the rapidled kit. Did you consider the rapidled kit before and why did you choose the tile?
> 
> ...


Well I haven't heard of the rapidled kit, but after researching it, there was no way that I was consider substituting a well manufactured quality product like the GroBeam for a DIY product. (1) I have no DIY experience (unless we're talking computers, whose electronic parts in terms of wiring do not require more than a rudimentary knowledge of volts, mAmps, etc. (2) The GroBeams have a warranty and are water-resistant and floats, so that if they happen to drop into one's tank, they will survive in tact! Indeed, one happened to me by accident and it still works perfectly. The build quality is truly impressive and far better than I would have expected for an LED device. (3) They are from a proven company with a very large following and excellent reputation (especially in England). 

As to your needs, I have to admit that initially, it took some time for my eyes to adjust to the way that we see light and interpret intensity. And as a result I over compensated by buying a second tile. Believe me, if that were the only issue, I would have returned the second one a long time ago. The photos that you see on my thread are all ran at 50% power! Instead of running 4 channels over two tiles I run 2 channels over 2 tiles and it makes a world of difference. I was battle algae for the longest and finally, I've gotten a hold on it, and I attribute it to reducing the light intensity, as I haven't reduced the 8 hour duration photoperiod. Also I have no need to adjust the Kelvin temperature (what I presume you mean by "color), since they're 6700 and the peaks on the spectrum fall in the right nanometer ranges. The PAR at substrate level in my aquarium is at minimum 50Umols, possible more at 100% but lord know I don't need that...I have given the aquarium a 1 hour burst at 100% midway through the photoperiod but even that I do only 3 times a week.

So cumulatively those are the primary reasons that I chose these. I research a wide variety of other solutions, some of which I still like (True Lumen Pros for example) just because they're so sleek and minimalist, but having to buy multiple strips eventually means that the costs would turn out the same. Price, is sadly, a horrendous sacrifice and I seriously feel your pain there. However, as in most things, one often does "get what you pay for" and in this case, I'm exceptionally pleased so far with their progress. Had I know they would be this strong I might not have bought 2, but now with the spread of light, I realized that a second would still be necessary to cover the aquarium footprint, regardless of the fact that I might not need the extra lumens or not. If I were using HC, or Glosso, I do know that I could always switch to 100% and still grow them without much problem. 

And remember, I'm just using Fluorite Black, not ADA Aquasoil and you just wait until the end of December and I think the results will speak for themselves! Hope this helps!


----------



## ltsai (Sep 24, 2010)

styxx said:


> Well I haven't heard of the rapidled kit, but after researching it, there was no way that I was consider substituting a well manufactured quality product like the GroBeam for a DIY product.


That I agree too hence I am tempted. After looking at so many products, I feel that GroBeam looks aesthetically pleasing in a pendant style. On the DIY end, rapidled kit looks better too because of black anodized look, even better than MakersLED. 

But the pricing may be ultimate the limiting factor for me as I have not mastered growing anything much in my current 2ft tank with a single 24w t5ho even with some form of EI and pressurized co2. 



styxx said:


> Instead of running 4 channels over two tiles I run 2 channels over 2 tiles and it makes a world of difference.


From what I understand, A single controller will be sufficient to power up to 2 tiles. Any more, you will need the MultiController. 

Are you using the Control or PowerControl?

Also, what do you mean by "running 4 channels"? I thought it only supports 2 channel per controller?

http://www.aquarayusa.com/aquaray-control.html





styxx said:


> Also I have no need to adjust the Kelvin temperature (what I presume you mean by "color), since they're 6700 and the peaks on the spectrum fall in the right nanometer ranges.


The reason I wanted to mix the K temperature is because of this thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184629

I wanted to explore ways to make the red plants pop out. Some say limiting N but Tom mentioned that he mostly had unlimited ferts because of EI.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

ltsai said:


> That I agree too hence I am tempted. But the pricing may be the limiting factor for me as I have not mastered growing anything much in my 2ft tank with a single 24w t5ho even with some form of EI and pressurized co2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't know the dimensions of your tank but I don't think that a fixture with a single 24 W bulb (even a VHO type) would be sufficient - you probably need more lighting but insofar as you're referring to the GroBeam, I think that it provides more than sufficient power at less wattage which is also an important benefit. 

Also each group being tile comes with its own PowerBrick which acts as a controller and there are two channels meaning, that there are two wires that branch off from a single wire that goes to the tile so when you put them together two channels per tile times two tiles are four channels. Check out these pictures here that would probably explain it better... Needless to say I'm not using the multi controller because it's almost $300 but I definitely will be buying it eventually really you're only limited to the length of the rail and how many outlets you have available to you:










Finally I would say that I understand your interest in being able to manipulate the Kelvin temperature of the LED fixtures that you are using however I think that you can achieve very vibrant reds and different types of colors with a stable Kelvin temperature based on your iron concentration. Of course I don't use many reds in my compositions so I would defer to other people's experience in that area. Hope this helps answer some your questions?!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ltsai (Sep 24, 2010)

styxx said:


> Hope this helps answer some your questions?


Thanks alot!. Very helpful indeed.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

ltsai said:


> Thanks alot!. Very helpful indeed.


No problem! You're welcome. I love these lights and am happy to answer any questions that you or others might have to the best of my ability. :redface:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*New Pics, No CO2!*

Well I have been meaning to take some photos without the CO2 on and with a better camera than the iPhone 5. However, I have some pretty good shots with it, albeit without the CO2 running. Hope you enjoy:









































And finally the FTS! Not too shabby considering it's an iPhone camera!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

love the otos. i always liked how tightly they school


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh yeah they very cute and they are very hard workers in my tank they keep everything pristine!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Quick Update*

Well, it appears that after 6 weeks, I'm finally starting to see runners in the lilaeopsis mauritiana, but I think it may take another 6 weeks before it really starts to go wild and carpet. It seems perfectly healthy but not really taking off as a carpet, which is in conformity with what I remember of the lilaeopsis brasiliensis (though I seem to recall it taking months instead of weeks, even with CO2 and high light). Here are a few examples of what I found today. I do have a mild case of green thread algae, but tomorrow or Thursday I have a shipment of 20 Amanos coming in and know how voracious eaters they are I hope that they'll clean up what little algae I have in a day:





















I apologize in advance for the dirty glass, but it is difficult to clean the closer one gets to the top of the substrate level. Maybe one of these days, I'll push it away from the glass and clean it, lol?











Somehow in the wildness of my aquarium, I completely forgot that I have 6 Otos and they do love to hang out together. Here are two of the little buddies hanging out near the spreading lilaeopsis!


----------



## Ihs (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like the tank is coming along nicely.

Out of curiosity...How are the growbeams fairing?
Could you give us a quick review?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*GroBeams and my LED Experience So Far*



Ihs said:


> Looks like the tank is coming along nicely.
> 
> Out of curiosity...How are the growbeams fairing?
> Could you give us a quick review?


Well it certainly appears to be making some progress and with microsword, that means I'm happy regardless, lol. It is one plant that demands patience, but then I'm also using Fluorite and not Aquasoil. Despite this rather important limiting factor, I would say that the GroBeams are awesome. If anything, I have had to run them for most of the day at 50% intensity, rather than 100% intensity, as I was having serious algae issues in the beginning. Since changing this schedule to a reduced intensity my plants have responded quite well and I'm very pleased. My anubias nanas have flowered and are now growing new leaves on a weekly basis which is just awesome! I still have a 100% intensity period for an hour or two in the middle of the 8 hour schedule and when I do, I think that my plants respond well but I am _very careful_ to ensure that my CO2 is _*high enough*_ to accommodate even these brief periods of high light. The true test however will be what the aquarium looks like at the end of the year, and if my carpet has grown full and lush like I hope it will. If that proves to be the case, then I think these LED fixtures will have more than paid for themselves in satisfaction. For most of the past 10 years (wow!) that I've been doing freshwater planted aquariums, I was committed to CFLs and T5/8s but repeatedly buying bulbs is something that I no longer miss doing. So in that sense, the reduced electricity bill and replacement costs are definitely influencing me towards LEDs as time goes by. But as always, time will tell and YMMV...

It took some time for my eyes to adjust to the type of light that they produce, but seeing the results of having *2* of these over a 3 foot wide aquarium @ 100% strength has definitely convinced me that they have sufficient PAR at my aquarium's depth (18" high). Since hanging them, I've found the rail/hanging mechanism to be a rather ingenious way of handling multiple fixtures while still being securely held. As of right now, my only reservation that I have is the price of the multi-controller. While the fixtures themselves are _*expensive*_, the added cost for the multi-controller is really a deal breaker and it will be _a while _before I shell out the money that TMC is asking for it.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

finally some runners. 
when i had l. mauritiana, it took a long while to really start growing, but when it did, it just grew faster and faster. you should start seeing noticeably quickening growth soon.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the java fern looks great!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

that is one beastly java fern


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

@[email protected] said:


> finally some runners.
> when i had l. mauritiana, it took a long while to really start growing, but when it did, it just grew faster and faster. you should start seeing noticeably quickening growth soon.


I certainly hope so! I have considered increasing the light intensity but I don't want to deal with algae more than I already have to, so we'll see. I think I just have to be a little more patient and keep doing what I have been doing, lol. I added the 20 Amanos that arrived today, but sadly they were all Juvies and about a 1/2 inch in size, so they've all apparently disappeared. :icon_roll Maybe in a week or two they will emerge fully grown?! A quick check a second ago revealed only 2! But I feel certain that the rest must be in there some where, probably hiding in the Java Fern forest, lol. I just hope that I don't lose any...



orchidman said:


> the java fern looks great!


Thanks! It arrived in excellent condition and was already pretty big. I'm just going to let it run completely wild before trimming it, lol! :icon_eek:



andrewss said:


> that is one beastly java fern


That it is! :red_mouth


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Wtf!?*

So I wake up the day after my water change...and all my [censored] Amanos are dead (but my otos and loach are fine)...WTF?! There goes $50 down the toilet. :angryfire


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

thats a bummer poor shrimpies... do you have a heater in the tank? before I sorted my tank out with a heater I think when october hit the swing in temperatures here in the apartment caused my RCS's to stress and a couple died, stress not so much because the temp was dropping too low or anything but because it was merely changing some each day like the ambient does - constant is better for cold blooded.

Also maybe you should do some tests to the water to see if something is odd in the parameters.

Also maybe you already have all this down and it was some fluke, heh well sorry to hear about the deaths either way


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Sorry about tour shrimp. Something is def odd. They are usually super hardy. Maybe they couldn't recover from the trip? Bad stock possibly? Did you acclimate?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

andrewss said:


> thats a bummer poor shrimpies... do you have a heater in the tank? before I sorted my tank out with a heater I think when october hit the swing in temperatures here in the apartment caused my RCS's to stress and a couple died, stress not so much because the temp was dropping too low or anything but because it was merely changing some each day like the ambient does - constant is better for cold blooded.
> 
> Also maybe you should do some tests to the water to see if something is odd in the parameters.
> 
> Also maybe you already have all this down and it was some fluke, heh well sorry to hear about the deaths either way


Thanks.



frrok said:


> Sorry about tour shrimp. Something is def odd. They are usually super hardy. Maybe they couldn't recover from the trip? Bad stock possibly? Did you acclimate?


I don't know, but just as an FYI. I will be taking a break from posting for a while....But I'll be back soon. MJ


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Enjoy your time off


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> So I wake up the day after my water change...and all my [censored] Amanos are dead (but my otos and loach are fine)...WTF?! There goes $50 down the toilet. :angryfire


Hey I noticed that many of my shrimps have been dying recently as well. I would say 6 in the past 3-4 weeks. I think it is the weather change. I am going to plug my heater in tonight so it stays on 78. I totally forgot I unplugged it for the summer and now its November, it is time to turn on. I probably should have done it at least a month ago. The temps have been dropping during the evenings to 45-55 outside. When I look at temp on my filter it says 77.5 so I took it as it was fine. My fish are all fine. But, I also thought shrimps were hardy as well. I need to buy more shrimps now. I noticed a lot of hair algae growing. 

FYI: No breaks from posting. I want a daily update post.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I have tanks with Amanos that run at 74 degrees, check your ammonia, also how old are your shrimp


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

fplata said:


> I have tanks with Amanos that run at 74 degrees, check your ammonia, also how old are your shrimp


Not sure if your directing your question to me but im not sure how old my Amanos are. How would i find out? 74 is pretty low for fish i think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Uptown193 said:


> Not sure if your directing your question to me but im not sure how old my Amanos are. How would i find out? 74 is pretty low for fish i think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My point was that the temperature was most likely not the issue, I keep Amanos in my CRS tank that run at 74 as well as thanks with fish that run at 78


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Quick Update!!*



fplata said:


> I have tanks with Amanos that run at 74 degrees, check your ammonia, also how old are your shrimp


That is a valid question, but my ammonia was at zero AFAIK. The age is difficult as some where adult and some were juvies. But either way, too late to cry over spilled milk, so to speak.



fplata said:


> My point was that the temperature was most likely not the issue, I keep Amanos in my CRS tank that run at 74 as well as thanks with fish that run at 78


I generally keep the tank temp at 74, but I might up it slightly next time I add some more shrimp and fish. Just in case I'm buying some BioSpira from my LFS who still guards their supply in a fridge jealously, lol.


So here are two pics of my growing lilaeopsis carpet! I haven't had much time to post on TPT but I will try to get back into a regular swing of things by the end of the month/beginning of December. School is insane right now! As you can see below, the runners are really taking off and spreading like crazy. I have now increased the lighting to 100% intensity on a daily basis, though algae on the rocks has begun to creep back. Once the thickness of the carpet doubles in density, I'll probably do a trip but for now I'm just going to let it run wild. I am, unfortunately starting to have a snail issue and my one yoyo loach doesn't seem remotely interested in them at all. I'm thinking of buying a few more to help him out, as well as a few more otos.

Up close and personal:









And a dirty FTS (today is water change/maintenance day) and yes, the CO2 is on! :redface:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the carpet looks phenomenal. congrats.
what sp. of lileopsis is that, brasilensis or mauritiana? i like how 90% of the leaves bend the same way, probably away from the koralia (id guess they were bent by the flow while young and then the cell wall thickened in that position keeping them bent), its a cool effect.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

@[email protected] said:


> the carpet looks phenomenal. congrats.
> what sp. of lileopsis is that, brasilensis or mauritiana? i like how 90% of the leaves bend the same way, probably away from the koralia (id guess they were bent by the flow while young and then the cell wall thickened in that position keeping them bent), its a cool effect.


The variety that I'm using is the mauritiana. I do prefer the brasilensis variety because it tends to have a slightly thicker leaf and it tends to be darker green in color; the downside of course is that it takes forever to grow into a carpet. The only reason that the lileopsis appears bent is because the pump is on, which by the way is not a Koralia but an Echo Tech MP10 (On the lagoon mode). I'm pretty happy with my progress so far, but I think the carpet needs to thicken up more before the next trim. But when you compare what the aquarium looked just a month ago to what it looks like now, I'd say it's a dramatic improvement in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow....where did you get that carpet from? Come on dude you know you bought it in one piece. Lol.....

Looks great though. I like it a lot. What kjnd ofgrass is that?

I just bought 9 amano (Japonica) shrimps. I hope they do their work now and not die. I was told I was feeding my fish to much and that is why the amanos were not doing their job properly. So now I feed my fish every other day in small amounts. Wish me luck... I cut all my plants down 


Sent via the Samsung Galaxy Note® II, an AT&T 4G LTE smartphone


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> I'd say it's a dramatic improvement in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Dramatic to say the least. It looks awesome my dude! :thumbup:

Sent via the Samsung Galaxy Note® II, an AT&T 4G LTE smartphone


----------



## discusplantedtanklover (Nov 17, 2012)

Very nice tank and cost alot of $ to run it, its gorgeous tank.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Fyi.*



Uptown193 said:


> Wow....where did you get that carpet from? Come on dude you know you bought it in one piece. Lol.....
> 
> Looks great though. I like it a lot. What kjnd ofgrass is that?
> 
> ...


Ha! I wish that I could have bought it in one piece, lol. I'm using lileopsis mauritiana and it seems that after about two months it's finally taking off like crazy. Up until now, I haven't noticed any real pearling action, but these days I wake up and the lights turn on and I see all these little bubbles of O2 coming from the foreground and I'm like "awww yeah", lol! Yeah, I think an every other day feeding schedule is probably a good idea. Too much increases the ammonia and nitrites and even a heavy Amano population can't handle it all.



Uptown193 said:


> Dramatic to say the least. It looks awesome my dude! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent via the Samsung Galaxy Note® II, an AT&T 4G LTE smartphone


Thanks! In my original reply here, I didn't mention it, but in retrospect I think that I probably should. Even this version of lileopsis is no easy plant to grow, when one defines "ease" as fast growing, low lighting demands, little maintenance, etc. While I have noticed that the mauritiana behaves in much the same was as the brasilensis, it's thinner leaf structure is a compromise. Both versions are troublesome and not for novice aquarists, IMHO. Why do I say this? Because both require a massive amount of patience. If you look at the beginning of this journal, I used around 12 pots, each divided in 3 to achieve a minimal checkerboard pattern and despite that, I still didn't see ANY growth via runners until after...what, 2 months now? And that's with me fussing with trying to achieve optimal conditions with lighting intensity versus algae growth and adequate fertz scheduling. The upside with mauritiana as you can see is that it grows faster (I'd estimate by a month or so) than the brasilensis, unfortunately it comes at the cost of a thinner carpet. Not as thin as dwarf hairgrass but certainly not as thick as the brasilensis, which unfortunately will take 3 months (maybe more) to get really going. It is a trade off, but either way for most of us, who like to see the evolution of our planted aquatic world happen before our eyes, the patience factor is one thing that I think will dissuade many novice hobbyists from pursuing this type of carpet and opt for Glosso or HC which provide much more observable growth and thus reward for their efforts. My $0.02 worth...



discusplantedtanklover said:


> Very nice tank and cost alot of $ to run it, its gorgeous tank.


Well it doesn't cost a lot to keep it going really. CO2, tap water and liquid fertz are all I use to keep things healthy, but the set up costs are a real b*tch (to put it lightly). Thanks for the compliment though, hehehe. :redface:

Unfortunately my crazy yoyo loach got himself caught in the MP10 and died. I'm going to have to get a few more because my snail population has started to take off and I need to keep that in check. And though you probably can't tell I actually DID do a small trim on the needle leaf Java fern.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

why use liquid fertz? i started mixing my own dry fertz a few years back, and love it. its cheaper, and easier to dose. i set it up so that i only need to dose from 1 bottle every day (one for micros, one for macros) and so that 1 full syringe is the dose, instead of trying to measure out .78mL.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

@[email protected] said:


> why use liquid fertz? i started mixing my own dry fertz a few years back, and love it. its cheaper, and easier to dose. i set it up so that i only need to dose from 1 bottle every day (one for micros, one for macros) and so that 1 full syringe is the dose, instead of trying to measure out .78mL.


I use the liquid fertz because I don't have the time to be mixing things together. I'd rather just squirt it and be done with it. As a university instructor, much of my time is devoted to teaching, grading, meeting with students, conducting research, conference travel, committee meetings, etc. so when I'm at home I really just want to make my aquarium maintenance as minimal as humanly possible. At one point in the beginning many years ago I bought an insane number of ottos just so I didn't have to clean the glass and wound up having to buy so much zucchini that I decided to take half back! LMAO. Of course some people find great satisfaction in exercising more control over the components, but I opt for the ready to use, point and click...er...squirt variety. I even have given serious thought to getting my aquarium drilled for bulkheads so that I can eliminate the lily pipes but given the exorbidant costs of my ADA aquariums, I've sacrificed with the glass pipes (for the time being) lol. One of these days...


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't drill don't drill!!!!

Looking good! That carpet is looking awesome! I think the mauritiana is the right scale for your tank. The brasiliensis is a little heavy. Looks like we are both finally hitting our stride eh?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

No drilling allowed..... At least not the tank


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

carpet looking good, bet it looks cool in motion with that powerhead blowin over it


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow I never even heard of that plant before until now or maybe there's another name for the plant. My grass is called Belem and it was suppose to turn out like your but failed to do so for some reason. Now you have me looking at your grass and now you have me thinking about spending more money for this type of grass and to pull mine out since that is the look I was going for but never came about.

I like when I see the grass have the bubbles from the CO 2 which is also called pearling. My plants use the Pearl like that also but I don't know for some reason it stopped. I had to cut down my grass a lot because of all the ugly hair algae growing on top so that's why my tank is the way it looks now everything got cut. I think that the reason why all of the hair algae grew on my plants is because I was not maintaining my tank properly and I was over feeding my fish so now I have to stop doing that. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> I use the liquid fertz because I don't have the time to be mixing things together. I'd rather just squirt it and be done with it. As a university instructor, much of my time is devoted to teaching, grading, meeting with students, conducting research, conference travel, committee meetings, etc. so when I'm at home I really just want to make my aquarium maintenance as minimal as humanly possible.


I second the squirt and go method. No time for the mixing thing, unless I really needed to.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I mix my own into liquids that I dose everyday. It only takes 5 minutes to mix a couple of litters


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Uptown: if your plants stopped pearling and then a short while later you got algae, the algae is the result of a CO2 issue (like most algae usually is). increase your CO2 and/or decrease your light.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> I second the squirt and go method. No time for the mixing thing, unless I really needed to.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Exactly, me too. 



@[email protected] said:


> Uptown: if your plants stopped pearling and then a short while later you got algae, the algae is the result of a CO2 issue (like most algae usually is). increase your CO2 and/or decrease your light.


Well I'll be damned if the CO2 didn't JUST run out!  I literally was checking the aquarium and the CO2 earlier and about an hour to an hour and a half ago, I noticed that there were no microbubbles in the water and I checked the bubble counter on the regulator and sure enough - nothing was happening. Then I see the dial at zero...ugh. Either I need to reduce my CO2 saturation, get a larger CO2 tank or the people I'm getting it from are screwing me over. SMH


----------



## OG_Plantmore (Dec 21, 2011)

styxx said:


> Well I'll be damned if the CO2 didn't JUST run out!


And right before a 4 day weekend. You've got my luck.

Interesting tank by the way.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Your tank looks beautiful! I like the flow direction of the plants front to back. Very nice. Incredible foreground BTW!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

fplata said:


> I mix my own into liquids that I dose everyday. It only takes 5 minutes to mix a couple of litters


5 mins is still to long. 

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> Uptown: if your plants stopped pearling and then a short while later you got algae, the algae is the result of a CO2 issue (like most algae usually is). increase your CO2 and/or decrease your light.


So do you think that I should run my CO2 24/7? I only run my lights for like 7 hours a day.

Do you think 7 hours is too short of a time to run CO2? what is the usual time people run their CO2? I usually run my CO2 with the lights at the same time.

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

No, I didn't mean increase the CO2 time period, I meant increase the concentration. Either bump up the bps if you are using just a timer, or lower the Target Ph if you have a Ph controller.
I personally keep my co2 on 24/7, but the plants don't have any demand for it while the lights are off. It's just to prevent flux, and its easier.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

OG_Plantmore said:


> And right before a 4 day weekend. You've got my luck.
> 
> Interesting tank by the way.


I know - ridiculous right!?



Amandas tank said:


> Your tank looks beautiful! I like the flow direction of the plants front to back. Very nice. Incredible foreground BTW!


Why thanks Amanda, I think in a month it will be stunning! I really want it to grow much more thicker. This particular variety of lilaeopsis is thin, so it needs more time to grow together to make a truly stunning carpet.



Uptown193 said:


> 5 mins is still to long.
> 
> sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, an AT&T 4G LTE Quadcore Smartphone.


I know, tell me about it, lol. Already the time it takes to dose, clean the glass, change the water, trim and scrub the rocks, aaaahhh!!!!!



@[email protected] said:


> No, I didn't mean increase the CO2 time period, I meant increase the concentration. Either bump up the bps if you are using just a timer, or lower the Target Ph if you have a Ph controller.
> I personally keep my co2 on 24/7, but the plants don't have any demand for it while the lights are off. It's just to prevent flux, and its easier.


It's interesting my use of CO2 is really pretty high but then again I only have a handful of ottos in my aquarium and it doesn't seem to bother them. I think that rate that I have now (around 4-5bps) isn't really sustainable in the long term if and when I add more fish and shrimp. Indeed, I'm still unsure what caused the die off of all my damn Amano shrimp but CO2 ranks high on the list of possible culprits.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

did you check your nitrate?
i added 8 to my 20 long a week ago, and saw 2 dead the following morning. i acclimate everything super slow, so i check all my param, and my NO3 was at 15ppm. not enough to both fish or pest snails, but shrimp dont like it. lowered it and havent seen any more dead shrimp (though i never see more than 1 live one at a time either.... damn shrimp).


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*11-25-2012 Update!*



@[email protected] said:


> did you check your nitrate?
> i added 8 to my 20 long a week ago, and saw 2 dead the following morning. i acclimate everything super slow, so i check all my param, and my NO3 was at 15ppm. not enough to both fish or pest snails, but shrimp dont like it. lowered it and havent seen any more dead shrimp (though i never see more than 1 live one at a time either.... damn shrimp).


I haven't since the massacre but I'm trying to get this damn foreground to grow thicker. I'm not going to add any additional fauna until I can get this foreground where I want it. Until then it's just the ottos that I have at the moment. I think a trim might be in order come next Sunday and this needle leaf Java Fern is driving me crazy. I can't seem to keep it clean so I might switch to something else? I don't know. Please forgive the dark water, I haven't changed it and the aquarium's been evaporating more since the winter's arrived...A quick pre trim pick:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*11-25-2012 Update*

And now here are a few post-trim pics (not much of a difference, but you can see that I've move some things around). Please forgive the wild changes in picture size (I'm still playing around with getting the best size for forum posts, but these are 1024x1024 which follow). In this first photograph you can see that I've done an across the top trim, but not too much, just enough to (hopefully) stimulate horizontal growth rather than vertical growth. Plus I like tamed look, lol. I had considered a much harsher trim but didn't want to stunt the growth that I've had so far, so while the difference isn't dramatic, it should be enough to instigate more growth via runners than via leaf height. Plus I added some Phyton-Git after doing so just in case. The water isn't exactly pristine as I decided to also clean my filter (which I haven't done in months) and good LORD I have so much more flow now it's ridiculous...but I also noticed that my poor Purigen is almost all brown and I'm going to have to get some bleach this week and (seriously) recharge it. That stuff is really magic, lmao.










As you can see in this photo, I've added some more anubias nana to this rock (though they do need a little cleaning of the leaves):










Importantly, here is a side view of the aquarium. I had a few inches of space in the back and decided to increase the depth of field by pushing the needle leaf java fern all the way against the back wall and moving the rocks back as well. As you can see this has opened up some room for the lileaopsis to fill in and you can see the runners already beginning to do just that. I know that I'm going to regret this later, because now I cant really clean the back glass but I figured I need to make as much of the limited real estate that I have now for this foreground since it's starting to really get going.










Hopefully tomorrow I will get my CO2 filled and things we will be back in business! In the interim I've had to dial down the lighting to 50%. I have also started to incrementally increase the dosage of ferts while maintaining the frequency (3x a week). Although you can still (closely) see substrate between the nearest leaves, in another month I hope that it will grow nice and thick enough that you won't see anything but green! And here is a final close up:


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Thanks!*



Amandas tank said:


> Very nice!


Give me another month and I'm going to blow everyone's minds! Now that the lilaeopsis has started, it's really beginning to take off now...compared to the photos that I've taken a month ago (this friday) it's night and day.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I love this tank a+ for the professor


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> I love this tank a+ for the professor


Awe, thanks!!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

http://youtu.be/hx-RUPtH5KU


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Wow. Beautiful!!!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

fplata said:


> Wow. Beautiful!!!


Meh...It's *ok*. Give it until the end of the month! It should be the bomb then!


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Na...your wrong...it _is_ beautiful right now. And later it will be just like you said..."Da Bomb!"


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Amandas tank said:


> Na...your wrong...it _is_ beautiful right now. And later it will be just like you said..."Da Bomb!"


Awe thanks Amanda! I'm working hard on it, believe me. I've incrementally increased the dosing and am keeping a watch out for any algae issues. But my CO2 is racing along and things are doing great. Now we just have to sit back and enjoy the view.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice vid. I think your grass can use a haircut now, lol


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Nice vid. I think your grass can use a haircut now, lol


Nah. I'm going to wait until the end of the month and let it grow out wild again before mowing it down. I'm scared of the algae monster rearing its ugly head, lol.


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet tank! The plants are looking real nice and healthy!

How'd you take such a smooth video? No camera shake at all!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

tex627 said:


> Sweet tank! The plants are looking real nice and healthy!
> 
> How'd you take such a smooth video? No camera shake at all!


Oh that's just a feature of YouTube, there was some but YouTube can eliminate it in post-production of the film. As for the quality of the plants, I'm trying!! :redface:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Christmas Day Trim?*

I think maybe it's time for a trim. I just did a water change so forgive the bubbles everywhere!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

for someone with a lileopsis carpet as awesome as that, ill forgive more than just a few bubbles in the water column.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

@[email protected] said:


> for someone with a lileopsis carpet as awesome as that, ill forgive more than just a few bubbles in the water column.


Hahaha. Well it does make the picture very cloudy and the water is actually quite clear. I love that Purigen! To be honest @[email protected], I don't know where to go from here! Of course I'm going to do a big trim, but I also need to figure out (a) if I should leave this current scape alone and let it mature or (b) do something more with the background? I have a love/hate relationship with the needle leaf Java fern. I seems to enjoy throwing off plantlets and it becomes irritating after a while and makes the plant look messy. But generally its a very nice plant. SMH. Anyway, thanks for the kind words...I'm going to try and post some better pictures in the future with the CO2 off. :redface:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

looks awesome styxx
because i know how tough growing lilaeopsis carpet
some more ferns at the back would nice
and some fish!!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

ikuzo said:


> looks awesome styxx
> because i know how tough growing lilaeopsis carpet
> some more ferns at the back would nice
> and some fish!!


Thanks. Yes, growing this carpet has really been a PITA, but maybe I will add some more ferns. I'm definitely going to get some fish (hopefully this week).


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Pre Christmas Trim!*

Well I finally could stand it no more and did a hack job on everything. I noticed that I had begun seeing some algae on the NLJ and chopped it off, and after consulting the sage wisdom of my friends a AquaForest Aquarium, realized that I had been under dosing K by *half*! OMG! So I doubled up on it and lo and behold the NLF started pearling. Plus I bumped up the CO2 a little. Finally the lilaeopsis got a haircut and I cleaned out a bunch of detritus in the substrate (not as much as I'd like but it was a serious cleaning) and then did a 70% water change. Boy do things look better now! I've been trying to get my hot little hands on a bunch of NLJ but so far - nothing. It's dry out there for this plant! So I'm going to plant a bunch of c. Parva between the lilaeopsis and my seriu stones to create a better sense of a mid-ground, along with some more anubias nana and maybe coffefolia (for between the rocks) and perhaps some another low profile plant. Any suggestions (if anyone is actually reading this anymore, lol)??!! I was getting kind of tired of the lack of dynamism in this layout so more plants are on order for 2013!! I've also decided to treat myself and buy the multicontroller for my lights which will eliminate the clutter of power bricks and cables substantially. It is entirely over priced IMHO but hey, I deserve it. Hahaha.

Of course what would any update be without photographs!? As you can see I'm still terrible at photography and the damned lilaeopsis keeps switching from yellowish to darker green whenever I zoom in (where it shows its true, darker green color). I need to get me a smokey or black background I think? The FTS:









And of course a close up of the hack job:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

looking good. very clean. getting my mini-m hopefully set up next week when i move back home. I've been watching but haven't had much time to interact. life is busy these days.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> looking good. very clean. getting my mini-m hopefully set up next week when i move back home. I've been watching but haven't had much time to interact. life is busy these days.


Thanks! PM me when you get back in action!? :hihi:


----------



## endgin28 (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful tank, nice work on challenging carpet. I did a Parva carpet that took 2 years to get it from bad to acceptable to impressive. The patience thing is hands down the toughest part of the game.

I am to planning launch either a 90p or a 75p in the not so distant future. In some of your previous posts you seem to feel that a single GRO beam 1000 did not give adequate coverage with your 90p. In your opinion would a single tile drive the slightly smaller 75p properly for "high light". I am an experienced high tech tank guy, so I'm not intimidated by "big" lights (ah, the algae wars I have fought...), but I would love to nail either of these tanks spot on with a great led system.

Thanks for any feedback you can provide.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Holy cow look at that lilaeopsis! Nice job  lookin great!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

endgin28 said:


> Beautiful tank, nice work on challenging carpet. I did a Parva carpet that took 2 years to get it from bad to acceptable to impressive. The patience thing is hands down the toughest part of the game.
> 
> I am to planning launch either a 90p or a 75p in the not so distant future. In some of your previous posts you seem to feel that a single GRO beam 1000 did not give adequate coverage with your 90p. In your opinion would a single tile drive the slightly smaller 75p properly for "high light". I am an experienced high tech tank guy, so I'm not intimidated by "big" lights (ah, the algae wars I have fought...), but I would love to nail either of these tanks spot on with a great led system.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback you can provide.


I think that to get the spread of light, it was necessary to use two tiles, as well as to have that extra amount of light just in case I needed it (for HC, Glosso, etc.) in the future. Now, given that the 75P and the 90P are both the same height that becomes an important factor when assessing PAR at the substrate level. And added to that is the fact that the 75P is 6" smaller in length, that too is another important factor when considering spread. I think one tile would be sufficient, though if you want extra light "just in case" you can always add another one, but one should be sufficient. Really I could have gotten away with one, provided that the edges on the left and right of the aquarium had slow growing, low light plants like Java ferns, etc. But I too have always been a "high light" guy and like to have that extra power. Of course these things are NOT cheap, but they more than do the job. I've reduced my lighting intensity down some after the hack job just to let the plants recover and they're observably doing quite well. So even at 50% intensity each, having two (doesn't double the intensity, as they don't overlap the way they're spaced) of them are still quite effective.

Keep in mind one important thing - LED lighting is NOT what your eyes are used to seeing. You will probably think that they're dim, until after a few days of seeing them at work and eventually your eyes will adjust and you'll realize that it is different but still "bright". And finally, a word of caution - don't let these LED fixtures fool you; *you must* have a reliable and constant source of CO2. The GrowBeam 1000's are _unusually_ effective at what they do, and thus having constant CO2 saturation is really important, otherwise it will be algae hell. I've been in this hobby for a long time (almost a decade?) and I have to say that I was a hard core CFL and T8 man myself, but ever since switching to LEDs I'll never go back. Period. I hope that this helps with your decision?!?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

theblondskeleton said:


> Holy cow look at that lilaeopsis! Nice job  lookin great!


Thanks! It sure is a PITA but as you can see, it's worth it! :icon_smil


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice job growing that _Lilaeopsis_!


styxx said:


> And of course a close up of the hack job:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Fantastic work Styxx!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice job growing that _Lilaeopsis_!


Thanks!



Green_Flash said:


> Fantastic work Styxx!


Well I do try! Hopefully I'll be able to get my hands on some more NL Java Fern in the near future and I can completely fill in the back of the aquarium. The mid ground needs some work but it's on my January agenda. :hihi:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

the 90p was $650 total delivered to your door? 

where I live it would be about $700.

thinking about getting one ::biggrin:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Green_Flash said:


> the 90p was $650 total delivered to your door?
> 
> where I live it would be about $700.
> 
> thinking about getting one ::biggrin:


Its a big aquarium, and heavy (you would do well to have two people to carry it as it weights over 100lbs). The construction is top notch as to be expected with all ADA products and so far I'm in love with all the space that it affords the hobbyist. Of course now I want a 120P but don't know if I'll _ever_ be able to afford _*that*_ monster, lol. Get one and you will not be disappointed! :icon_mrgr


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

styxx said:


> Its a big aquarium, and heavy (you would do well to have two people to carry it as it weights over 100lbs). The construction is top notch as to be expected with all ADA products and so far I'm in love with all the space that it affords the hobbyist. Of course now I want a 120P but don't know if I'll _ever_ be able to afford _*that*_ monster, lol. Get one and you will not be disappointed! :icon_mrgr


or you could just skip those and go straight for the 180-P :eek5:


the 90p overflow model is an extra $200, but for that I could get the 120p.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

So honestly what are your thoughts on those led panels as I'm tossing up weather to be purchasing some of these or a radeon for the next tank

And btw tank looks awesome


----------



## endgin28 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughtful reply. I completely agree re CO2 needs- for high light tanks it is the most critical component in the battle versus algae. 
I will probably aim for the build the start in February


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Green_Flash said:


> or you could just skip those and go straight for the 180-P :eek5:
> 
> 
> the 90p overflow model is an extra $200, but for that I could get the 120p.


The only way for me to afford the 180P is if I were to sell some of my organs on the black market, lol. But one day I hope to have that beast in a room all by itself! Ahh retirement will be wonderful, lol!! I think the the overflow price, I'd opt for the 120 instead considering the price involved. I'd kill for the 120 right now (so jealous).



boxhead1990 said:


> So honestly what are your thoughts on those led panels as I'm tossing up weather to be purchasing some of these or a radeon for the next tank
> 
> And btw tank looks awesome


First, thanks for the compliment. Its only been up for a few months at this point, so it's still my little baby. Those EchoTech Radions are really nice, but damn they're expensive. For the price of one of them, you could get 2 of the GroBeam 1000 NDs!! Although I will say that the EchoTech pump that I have is a BOSS. It have some serious power and the fact that is has both a wet and dry side that uses magnetism to both adhere together and run the pump is truly amazing and the quality of their build is impressive. If they make their lights like they make their pumps, I can see why they charge such a premium. That said, the Radions are nice and have many features that the GroBeams do not but you have to pay "bloody nose" prices IMHO for those options, when I'm not certain its needed.

But then again, if you can afford it, why not opt for the best? I love my GroBeams and they're effective without the bells and whistles of only (1) Radion fisxture, so that's why bought these. And I don't need more fan noise which accompanies the Radions. Good luck on deciding and let me know what you've finally chosen. The Radions are future proof, so that's another important consideration; I expect my GroBeams to last me a good loooong time, but who knows what future developments will occur in LED technology?



endgin28 said:


> Thanks for the thoughtful reply. I completely agree re CO2 needs- for high light tanks it is the most critical component in the battle versus algae.
> I will probably aim for the build the start in February


Keep me posted and let us know when you start your thread. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah my life's only just started getting the panels in not long ago there about $180 each in comparison to 699 for the radeons

Do these panels have a controller that dims or they just on and of???

And il let you no when I get started around February


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Lfs not life ..... Haha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

boxhead1990 said:


> Yeah my life's only just started getting the panels in not long ago there about $180 each in comparison to 699 for the radeons
> 
> Do these panels have a controller that dims or they just on and of???
> 
> And il let you no when I get started around February


Oh wow, that's a nice price.  I paid around $250 each I think! But they do not come with the multicontroller (which is worth buying, though not its price) which does allow you to connect 4 x 1000 ND tiles simultaneously, go from 1% to 100% in increments of 1, while also having an integrated timer. I'm buying one though I hate the idea of the price for doing so...



boxhead1990 said:


> Lfs not life ..... Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yep, gottcha. :icon_lol:


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

styxx said:


> Oh wow, that's a nice price.  I paid around $250 each I think! But they do not come with the multicontroller (which is worth buying, though not its price) which does allow you to connect 4 x 1000 ND tiles simultaneously, go from 1% to 100% in increments of 1, while also having an integrated timer. I'm buying one though I hate the idea of the price for doing so...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, gottcha. :icon_lol:




Yeah I never took notice of a price of controller tho

When I first looked at them I wasn't sure how well they worked but the more I look the more better they look haha


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh and you should keep in mind that's Australian dollars too not American 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

boxhead1990 said:


> Yeah I never took notice of a price of controller tho
> 
> When I first looked at them I wasn't sure how well they worked but the more I look the more better they look haha





boxhead1990 said:


> Oh and you should keep in mind that's Australian dollars too not American
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Ah yes, well then that makes sense. I do love mine, and they've yet to fail me in any way but let's see how things are once the first year is over! :hihi:


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah turns out my cousin uses the actinic strip panels on his reef tank 

I wondered why they looked really familiar from somewhere haha

And I'm attempting the lilliopsis carpet aswell so far so good


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

boxhead1990 said:


> Yeah turns out my cousin uses the actinic strip panels on his reef tank
> 
> I wondered why they looked really familiar from somewhere haha
> 
> And I'm attempting the lilliopsis carpet aswell so far so good


Ah, so you know someone who can speak to their efficacy, that's great. I'm sure he enjoys his LED fixtures too? What kind of substrate are you using? I've written extensively on the plant under the Plant section of the forum; use the search for lilaeopsis and you should find a few threads where I discuss the plant in much more detail if you want additional information. :icon_cool


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

styxx said:


> Ah, so you know someone who can speak to their efficacy, that's great. I'm sure he enjoys his LED fixtures too? What kind of substrate are you using? I've written extensively on the plant under the Plant section of the forum; use the search for lilaeopsis and you should find a few threads where I discuss the plant in much more detail if you want additional information. :icon_cool


Yeah he reckons they work well with his halide haha

And iv been using up aquas aquasoil without additions

Cheers for the help ATM I'm fighting a battle with algae was away for 2 days and it happened , pretty disappointed really


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> And of course a close up of the hack job:


Looks nice and thick. Do you put a comb to it?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Looks nice and thick. Do you put a comb to it?


Hahaha. Very cute, Mr. Smartypants, lol. I don't comb it but I do give it a trim off the top now and then! :icon_mrgr


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Background completed!*

Well I have finally added the rest of the NLJF to the back of the aquarium (Big thanks to h4n). I also added about 20 Harlequin Rasboras and 7 Oto cats. I think I'm going to buy another 20 Rasboras before its all said and done. at the moment, I'm still trying to figure out a transition plant between my foreground and the stones, but I may just opt for some crypts. Anyone got any ideas, let me know! In the interim, I'm waiting for some peat to arrive from Amazon.com, as I've decided to try to soften my water and lower the pH to be more in line with the conditions that my fish normally prefer in their native environment.

Check out the new FTS:


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Look at that grass — fantastic work!

Tank looks great!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

looking good styxx. 
if you want a crypt midground, maybe get some green gecko? i never thought this plant was too impressive, but then i saw it in person and changed my mind. i love the little blush in the leafs center. might look nice in there.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Wish my tank looked that good ATM 

But my grates are through the roof at this point in time


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

AnotherHobby said:


> Look at that grass — fantastic work!
> 
> Tank looks great!


Thanks Another Hobby; that grass took a lot of patience to cultivate, lol.



@[email protected] said:


> looking good styxx.
> if you want a crypt midground, maybe get some green gecko? i never thought this plant was too impressive, but then i saw it in person and changed my mind. i love the little blush in the leafs center. might look nice in there.


Marko, I'm definitely considering including Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green or some green gecko. Can you send me a picture of yours? I'm a little worried about crypt melt and the time it would take for the plants to recover. But I really am starting to get some crypts in here somewhere. In the mean time I'm going to get some Anubias coffeefolia, anubias nana petitte and another large Seriyu stone to break up the monotony of the midground. 



boxhead1990 said:


> Wish my tank looked that good ATM
> 
> But my grates are through the roof at this point in time
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Well it just takes time, patience and money. But what do you mean your "grates" are through the roof, lol??


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking good man!

that NLJF fit good! a little more growing out and it will all look like one piece!


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

styxx said:


> Thanks Another Hobby; that grass took a lot of patience to cultivate, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got auto corrected I meant nitrates haha

Damn apple and there products trying to "help" me haha


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

that micro sword is killin it in the front


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

h4n said:


> Looking good man!
> 
> that NLJF fit good! a little more growing out and it will all look like one piece!


Thanks for helping a brother out!! roud:



manzpants92 said:


> that micro sword is killin it in the front


Yeah, Manzpants92, it does look pretty sweet doesn't it!? Hahaha. If you've read the journal it sure took its sweet time. When I read back over the course of this project and see how that foreground started, I must say I'm pretty proud. But there's still more to do to make this a truly stunning aquarium! On to the midground plants now...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

styxx said:


> Marko, I'm definitely considering including Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green or some green gecko. Can you send me a picture of yours? I'm a little worried about crypt melt and the time it would take for the plants to recover. But I really am starting to get some crypts in here somewhere. In the mean time I'm going to get some Anubias coffeefolia, anubias nana petitte and another large Seriyu stone to break up the monotony of the midground.


here is the one i keep in my betta tank:








the blush on it is more distinct in person, but you get the idea.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Here are two shots up close of the kids playing...











and my micro-diffuser / MP10 running on the left hand side of the aquarium. Please excuse the dirty glass, pump, lily pipes, etc. I don't usually do maintenance or water changes until Sunday. One of my very greedy Otos loves hanging out by the pump/CO2 diffuser for some reason (you would think they'd suffocate that close, but this pervert never goes anywhere else - at least when the lights are on and I can see him, lol).


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Grass looks good, but yes, a nice mid ground plant would do well.

Brown or red crypt etc. Ludwigias perhaps, L sphaerocarpa would look good growing up over the micro swords.


----------



## BioHouse (Jan 30, 2010)

this tank reminds me of seagrass seabed. nice man!!!


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Microswords is so underused. Look amazing! Well done.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Thanks!*



plantbrain said:


> Grass looks good, but yes, a nice mid ground plant would do well.
> 
> Brown or red crypt etc. Ludwigias perhaps, L sphaerocarpa would look good growing up over the micro swords.


Thanks Tom. I agree, I have to get something to break up the transition between the back NLJF and the foreground carpet. I'm strongly leaning towards some type of crypt, but at this stage I've yet to commit to anything, since I've never used them in anything for fear of crypt melt (after spending a lot of $ on plants just to see them 'die').



jamesdson said:


> this tank reminds me of seagrass seabed. nice man!!!





tex627 said:


> Microswords is so underused. Look amazing! Well done.


Thanks, I agree, that microswords *are* really underused, but I suspect that the main reason is that they're so damn difficult to grow at any really observable speed. I think most people wouldn't even consider planting a plant (for a foreground cover no less) with the expectation that they'd have to wait a minimum of 3 months before seeing any really observable progress. But that is precisely what it takes even in what I think have been optimal conditions in my aquarium. Although what you see appears to be a very thick carpet, it actually isn't as thick as I want it to be and I suspect that it will take another three months to get there. Lots and lots of patience is the key with this plant...


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think you should add a red leaf plant to the tank. Some contrast would be nice.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> I think you should add a red leaf plant to the tank. Some contrast would be nice.


Maybe, but for now I'm going to focus on some crypts and perhaps some Anubias Coffefolia. I love anubias plants and would use them like crazy if they weren't so damn expensive in the larger sizes.roud:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Great job growing these plants!



styxx said:


>


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

hydrophyte said:


> Great job growing these plants!


Thanks!


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you feel like the rocks are just way too underwhelming due to the height of the microswords? Have you considered to add larger stones?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

boxhead1990 said:


> Looks good


Thanks boxhead1990!



tex627 said:


> Do you feel like the rocks are just way too underwhelming due to the height of the microswords? Have you considered to add larger stones?


Tex627, I do, but unfortunately they're the biggest Seriyu stone that I could get and afford. I wish that I could find some that are twice to three times as large (and afford them) but unfortunately finding some and affording them are both extremely difficult. I'm always on the lookout but rarely do I find any that are sufficiently tall enough to suit my needs. The truly massive ones are rare and usually outrageously expensive. Eventually I will move to glosso or HC so by then the stones that I have now will be sufficient with a much lower foreground plant.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*A little trim*

My microsword is bubbling, hehehe. Now if only I could clean my glass and get rid of these tiny snails I'd be happy. :icon_lol:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yea I want to get a couple of big pieces of Seriyu stones. I have a few small pieces in my tank. I love the white and grey contrast they give. They are expensive. I am over the drift wood look, I think. However, I would like to try some flame moss but with moss it is a PIA to cut and then it gets all over the place in the tank (from experience). In the past I wold have to take out the wood and cut the moss in my bath tub. Anyway, if you find any let me know and vice versa,


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Yea I want to get a couple of big pieces of Seriyu stones. I have a few small pieces in my tank. I love the white and grey contrast they give. They are expensive. I am over the drift wood look, I think. However, I would like to try some flame moss but with moss it is a PIA to cut and then it gets all over the place in the tank (from experience). In the past I wold have to take out the wood and cut the moss in my bath tub. Anyway, if you find any let me know and vice versa,


Definitely, will do!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

styxx said:


> My microsword is bubbling, hehehe. Now if only I could clean my glass and get rid of these tiny snails I'd be happy. :icon_lol:


Your Pearling so beautifully. I am jelly...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Ive seen the youtube video now! It is good to watch as you notice things you wouldn't from just pics. 

what stand are you using? any full setup shots?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Green_Flash said:


> Ive seen the youtube video now! It is good to watch as you notice things you wouldn't from just pics.
> 
> what stand are you using? any full setup shots?


Oh I'm just using a workshop Gorilla stand; nothing fancy. I think I'm getting tired of my iwugami and I'm considering a rescape to Glosso and switching out the fluorite for some Aquasoil. But with the fish and the cherries in there I don't know if my biofilter could handle the abrupt increase in Ammonia. I'm still twirling things around in my mind at this point. :hihi:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Quick update, bought about 30 Amanos and they should be here Weds. and about 20 tiny PFR cherries (that are gorgeous but damn were they expensive). The PFR cherries are finally fattening up and growing and with the color they look like now, I can't wait to see what they'll look like fully grown...wow!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

styxx said:


> Oh I'm just using a workshop Gorilla stand; nothing fancy. I think I'm getting tired of my iwugami and I'm considering a rescape to Glosso and switching out the fluorite for some Aquasoil. But with the fish and the cherries in there I don't know if my biofilter could handle the abrupt increase in Ammonia. I'm still twirling things around in my mind at this point. :hihi:


I vote go for it! Think you will try a rainforest? image of nature from a far? a garden (dutch)? :icon_mrgr

The vortech really does do an awesome job at distributing the CO2.

Now in your opinion was the wood tight worth it?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Omg!*



Green_Flash said:


> I vote go for it! Think you will try a rainforest? image of nature from a far? a garden (dutch)? :icon_mrgr
> 
> The vortech really does do an awesome job at distributing the CO2.
> 
> Now in your opinion was the wood tight worth it?


Well the woodtight wasn't worth it; it is ok, but not as easily useable as thread or microzip ties. I was thinking about a rainforest, but I'm waiting to see how these Amanos handle the foreground. If they can get it back in shape then I won't change anything, since I've begun to notice the need leaf java really taking off. The Vortech is, without a doubt, an excellent piece of equipment and they have truly excellent customer service. It was entirely too expensive, but when one considers the functionality and the build quality (which is serious) I guess the cost was comparable.

I'm still surprised anyone reads this journal at all! LMAO. roud:


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

All those shrimp will look amazing! Very excited!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, I still read it. 

It could do with some more videos with all those new shrimp though!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

tex627 said:


> All those shrimp will look amazing! Very excited!





Green_Flash said:


> Well, I still read it.
> 
> It could do with some more videos with all those new shrimp though!


Well no problem, I'll make sure to add another video as soon as they arrive! Thanks for your continued interest! I hope to also have another plant delivery sometime soon as well!!! :angel:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Amanos galore!!!*

Well they have arrived and they look like an army of crack fiends at work, as you can see below (please excuse the dirty glass). But even more fascinating is the assassin snail. OMG! This bad boy works *fast*. Not even a minute after being unceremoniously dumped in the aquarium and he's at work killing off my snails! I've fallen in love, lol. And you'll note in the photos below how the green of the foreground changes - I still can't seem to get my photography skills to reflect reality; underexposure, overexposure, I really need to take a class and learn at least the basics.











A close up of one of the adults Amanos at work:










My ninja assassin at work, thanks so much Msjinkzd!!!


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

New livestock always makes us hobbyist happy! The shrimp look amazing in their new home.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Haha nice! That assassin will hopefully be the only snail left.


----------



## OKnights112 (Oct 17, 2012)

Just read the whole thread. Lots of good info. Your tank is beautiful, keep it up. I love the shrimp.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Quick Update*



tex627 said:


> New livestock always makes us hobbyist happy! The shrimp look amazing in their new home.





Green_Flash said:


> Haha nice! That assassin will hopefully be the only snail left.





OKnights112 said:


> Just read the whole thread. Lots of good info. Your tank is beautiful, keep it up. I love the shrimp.


Thanks everyone for the support. I think I might need to add another 25 Amanos just in case since almost all of them have disappeared into the damn java fern! But I did notice that quite a few came out into foreground and got to work with today's water change. And boy do the Rasboras love Sundays because of it, lol. As for the Assassin, I think I'm going to need to buy a few more of those two since they're good but perhaps a little overwhelmed by the task in my aquarium. Since some have asked for another video, I shall do my best to supply you with one. Here's one from today, and though it's not a very long one, it does show you how crazy they get on water change days (I do 50% 1x week). Water Change Fiasco 

Please forgive the lack of clarity (even in HD) as I'm using my iPhone camera to record the video. My water is actually quite pristine, I just wish I could accurately capture it but alas, I don't have the $$ for a decent camera when I spend it all on my aquarium and its equipment and livestock, lol.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Hehe nice! And that is money well spent.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Update 3/30/2013*

Wow, has it really been that long since my last post! Well a few things have happened that I didn't expect. First, I accidentally left my CO2 on too long and gassed all but 4 of my harlequine rasboras; All but 2-3 of my Amanos died and all but 1-2 FRC survived. :angryfire Then after that drama, my microsword stopped growing and I had an algae infestation took over. After much trouble shooting and a reduction in my dosing schedule, I finally figured out the problem. I needed more Fe in my substrate, so I bought another bottle of ADA Iron Bottom Long and Multi Bottom Long. You may also note that my photos no longer have as much microbubbles as they used to. I've since bought an inline CO2 diffusor from GLA and it works like a charm. The one that I had before worked well but its CO2 seemed to concentrate in only certain areas. Now its widely distributed after passing through my filter. And now things are back to normal, algae free growth. Additionally, my Needle Leaf Java was becoming truly monsterous in size and I literally had to cut it in half down the rhizome and I threw out a massive quantity that was algae infected and kept the best that was left. Once that plant gets going with CO2 and high light, forget about it. I was going through K light it was nothing! I've completely stopped additional Fe and P liquid dosing until the microsword starts to grow back again and I did a drastic cut & pull of the algae infected patches. I added some Phyton Git and now things are back to normal. Here are a few photos of the results as of today...Much thanks goes to Frank Wertzer from ADG and George Lo from Aqua Forest Aquarium for their sage advice and wisdom.










And lo and behold you can finally see my Seryiu stone again. I think I'm going to let the Microsword just grow all around it. I like the centralized background of the NLJF right now. My plan is to let it grow to twice its height and to add a few more pots in the spotty patches that are empty. Another additional benefit has been the amazing proliferation of my anubias nana. They are in spectacular condition, aka, "Amano perfection" level; Algae free and with a depth of green that I am perpetually amazed it. They've even sent runners all across the stone and now down into the substrate. I actually tried to pull them off the stone and they wouldn't budge - I think I'd have to cut them out now, lol!! My next project is to buy another larger seriyu stone for the middle and restock the tank with Amanos, FR cherries and the rasboras that I've lost. Amazingly, I didn't lose a single Otto in the entire escapade, they are some tough little bastards, lol. Sorry for the lengthy post and update. I'll try to be more productive, life is a little hectic right now around contract renewal time so please be patient with me (all three of you who are reading my thread, lol).


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: ADA 90P Iwugami (56K Warning) Updated 3/30/2013*

Very nice!!
The NLJF is looking good!

And did I read correctly you have the inline co2 diffuser attached to your intake hose??

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

h4n said:


> Very nice!!
> The NLJF is looking good!
> 
> And did I read correctly you have the inline co2 diffuser attached to your intake hose??
> ...


Thanks. Yes that's right.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: ADA 90P Iwugami (56K Warning) Updated 3/30/2013*



styxx said:


> Thanks. Yes that's right.


Do you ever get added noise or anything from the co2 mist enter your canister filter?


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thats still a tank to be proud of, regardless of any issues you may be recovering from. its a great looking display.

yeah, otos handle CO2 quite well. they were the only fish that never gasped on me when i was turning up my CO2 (of course they later died when my solenoid failed, but that killed everything else too).


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

h4n said:


> Do you ever get added noise or anything from the co2 mist enter your canister filter?
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Nope, not a sound, its completely silent. When one firsts connects it to the inflow you _will_ have some bubbles in your canister filter that may annoy the hell out of you, but eventually with a little patience you can eliminate it and it will run without you even knowing it. 



@[email protected] said:


> thats still a tank to be proud of, regardless of any issues you may be recovering from. its a great looking display.
> 
> yeah, otos handle CO2 quite well. they were the only fish that never gasped on me when i was turning up my CO2 (of course they later died when my solenoid failed, but that killed everything else too).


Thanks. Well they are pretty strong little things. I picked up another 5 today, but they were _soooo tiny_ I almost passed on it, then I realized that they like to be in groups so and the ones I have might be lonely, so I bit the bullet and now they're all swimming around together (when the swim around at all that is, lol). :icon_cool


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking better than ever!


----------



## buttons (Jul 17, 2012)

miceoswords look nice. I hope the ones i planted on my new tank will eventually be as successful.


----------



## snailer (Jan 21, 2011)

Tank looks great man. How are you liking the led grow beam panel? I have one over a 60p and am loving it.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Green_Flash said:


> Looking better than ever!


Thanks Green Flash!



buttons said:


> miceoswords look nice. I hope the ones i planted on my new tank will eventually be as successful.


Yes, they're doing really well now, but be patient, they will take quite a while to get going; it's definitely *not *the easiest plant in the world, lol.



snailer said:


> Tank looks great man. How are you liking the led grow beam panel? I have one over a 60p and am loving it.


Snailer, I'm in *love*. I'll never buy anything but LEDs from now on.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Murderer!!!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Uptown193 said:


> Murderer!!!


I know, I felt horrible!!! :icon_redf


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

Straighten up that substrate line !!!

IME otos can survive a nuclear strike


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Now all you need is that glass ADA feeder. :biggrin:


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful tank!! Took me forever to read this whole journal. Lot's of ups and downs for your setup in the past year.

The reason I came across your post was because I searched GroBeam. Last week I purchased a GroBeam Ultima 1500, if you haven't heard of it it's the upgraded version of the 1,000. 

I originally purchased one grobeam, problem being my tank being a 20 gallon long, it's 30" long. There is not enough spread with just one tile. Now that I received my second today, it is very bright!! Now keep in mind I purchased the tiles since I require high light to grow a HC carpet but am starting to think I went overboard. 

I've been trying to determine the proper height above my tank. I have the same ceiling cable mount as you, and today mounted 12 inches above the water line, so 2 feet from the substrate total. I'm starting to think based on your results that 100% power is overkill especially on such a shallow tank. I think I'll run 50% for 3-4 hours, then 2 hours 100% then 2 hours back to 50%. Curious what you think at this point after experiencing the strength of these lights. Any advice would be great. Thank you


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Did you get the dimmer? Can you add it later?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*ADA 90P Iwugami (56K Warning) Updated 3/30/2013*



Fiftymeatballs said:


> Beautiful tank!! Took me forever to read this whole journal. Lot's of ups and downs for your setup in the past year.
> 
> The reason I came across your post was because I searched GroBeam. Last week I purchased a GroBeam Ultima 1500, if you haven't heard of it it's the upgraded version of the 1,000.
> 
> ...


There is someone in the UK, George Farmer, who has the same lights. He took PAR readings and got 50 PAR @60 cm(or about 24inch) that's extremely high light. Just for your reference.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

I did not purchase the controller it's expensive. With two tiles you need two timers if you want 50% to 100% output control. You just swap the connections to the bricks and one timer will control the inner most LED's of both tiles and the other timer can control the outermost LED's of the two tiles.

The only info I was able to find about height was that George Farmer write up where he had two TMC 1,000's at 60cm. Keep in mind the new 1500's are even stronger! 

I already have hair algae growth coming from my HC, it hitched a ride from the nursery. Snails too. My setup is a week old fyi.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> Now all you need is that glass ADA feeder. :biggrin:


I swear by that thing and love it.

On topic:
Tank is looking great man. That fern was a monster!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Whoa!! I Need To Get On Here More Often!!*



iter said:


> Straighten up that substrate line !!!
> 
> IME otos can survive a nuclear strike


Well I definitely don't give a damn about that substrate line, lol. It's almost been a year come this Fall, so the fact that there is a line at all is a sign of impressive diligence on my part, lol. I do agree however that otos can pretty much survive almost anything and when I give them algae wafers, forget about it!!! At night Ive seen them go crazy over those things, lol!



Green_Flash said:


> Now all you need is that glass ADA feeder. :biggrin:


Yes, I think you're right, but at the moment, I'm using ELOS vacuum sealed packets and my Rasboras go *crazy* for it!



Fiftymeatballs said:


> Beautiful tank!! Took me forever to read this whole journal. Lot's of ups and downs for your setup in the past year.
> 
> The reason I came across your post was because I searched GroBeam. Last week I purchased a GroBeam Ultima 1500, if you haven't heard of it it's the upgraded version of the 1,000.
> 
> ...





Green_Flash said:


> Did you get the dimmer? Can you add it later?


I'll try to reply to both of your comments at once; Yes, I don't run my 2 tiles at more than 80% *ever*. I learned very early that I could achieve very high growth (at a high CO2 rate) initially, but that things would wind down precipitously after 6 months at which time I had to dramatically stop all liquid ferts and reduce the light intensity to 75% full time to avoid algae. Part of that rationale was related to the fact that my substrate was not Aqua soil, but also to the fact that the light intensity was driving everything in "overdrive" and to achieve equilibrium necessitated something having to give. In this case it was a dramatic reduction in biomass volume and liquid ferts (I dosed *nothing* but K for weeks) combined with stability in CO2 concentration. I can't being to imagine what the 1500 tiles must be like, OMG! a 50%-100%-50% ratio would sound good though I'm tempted to recommend less depending on your biomass load. You really have to have a LOT of plants to accommodate that 100% photoperiod (depending on the duration and length of exposure)...It was very much a balancing act, but things have certainly balanced themselves out by now. 



frrok said:


> There is someone in the UK, George Farmer, who has the same lights. He took PAR readings and got 50 PAR @60 cm(or about 24inch) that's extremely high light. Just for your reference.


That's very true. I don't think I would ever run these at 100% intensity unless I absolutely had Aquasoil (and even then only in short, mid-day bursts, but never 100% of the time). Which is NOT to say that having 2 tiles isn't beneficial. I think that having the spread of light is more important, depending on the relative length of the aquarium (thus my decision to buy a second tile, though I didn't need the additional intensity, but spread of light to the furthest reaches of the aquarium).



Fiftymeatballs said:


> I did not purchase the controller it's expensive. With two tiles you need two timers if you want 50% to 100% output control. You just swap the connections to the bricks and one timer will control the inner most LED's of both tiles and the other timer can control the outermost LED's of the two tiles.
> 
> The only info I was able to find about height was that George Farmer write up where he had two TMC 1,000's at 60cm. Keep in mind the new 1500's are even stronger!
> 
> I already have hair algae growth coming from my HC, it hitched a ride from the nursery. Snails too. My setup is a week old fyi.


Yeah, I won't *ever* try 100% intensity again; the multi-controller is *WAY* overpriced but I bought it and the initial set up is a REAL *PITA* but once done, its effortless to maintain. Once you go LEDs like these, you never go back, IMO.



freph said:


> I swear by that thing and love it.
> 
> On topic:
> Tank is looking great man. That fern was a monster!


Thanks. Yet that fern was a monster but this CO2 diffusion and circulation + the lighting is already making me look at it and wondering how long it will be before I have to chop it in 1/2 again, lol!! I hope this answers some of your questions and I'm happy to reply to whatever additional queries you might have; these GroBeam tiles have definitely convinced me of the value of LED lighting's ability to replace the wattage heavy CFL and even Halide lighting.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*5/11/2013 Update*

Just a quick note to say that later this summer, I will be tearing down this tank and replacing the microsword with glosso and replacing the Fluorite with ADA Aquasoil (there really isn't any replacement for it).


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

*ADA 90P Iwugami (56K Warning) Updated 3/30/2013*




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Here we go again...SMH*

This is going to be a real PITA. The substrate is full of mulm and every time I disturb it, a cloud ensues. Anyway, I'm slowly going to remove most of the foreground substrate and leave a vary narrow strip in the back because that would really make things intolerable. Not to mention I have all kinds of amanos and cherry shrimp still hiding back there. Here's a current photo of operations since the removal of my foreground.


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

What happened to all the lilaeopsis!?!?!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Allentan97 said:


> What happened to all the lilaeopsis!?!?!


I tore it all out and I'm replacing my substrate with Aquasoil for some glosso! :biggrin:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That will look great!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*28,000 + Views...really?!? OMG.*



Green_Flash said:


> That will look great!


Well I hope so, but removing this substrate is a SLOW process while keeping the fish, shrimp and plants alive. But I'm doing it bucket by bucket, once a week until all but the back of the tank has been cleaned up...


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Hey man, how are things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Quick update 10/20/2013*



fplata said:


> Hey man, how are things
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely empty! I've broken the tank down and stored all the equipment until I can restock it properly with all Aquasoil and the plants that I want to use in my next set up. And of course, I still have to buy that stand from you, so I've saving my $$ for that as well. But never fear, come 2014 I plan on doing it BIG. :red_mouth


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

go big or go home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Shame I have to wait so long to see this tank again  lol


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

ITS 2014~~!!!!!! any update?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

parrottbay said:


> ITS 2014~~!!!!!! any update?


Why yes, I'm starting up this aquarium again!!!


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

styxx said:


> Why yes, I'm starting up this aquarium again!!!


Cant wait!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Well now it's 2015 and I will probably get this tank back on track once the summer rolls around, lol.


----------



## Nanoful (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow this has been a long break for u ! Can't wait


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Nanoful said:


> Wow this has been a long break for u ! Can't wait


I know, I know, but the biggest obstacle has been finding a stand for my damn 90P that can handle the weight. In the mean time, I've decided to work on a little ADA Mini S to keep me occupied (though I wonder if I should make another thread just for it?)...


----------

